# lui sposato io single



## Old ancheIO (12 Settembre 2009)

Care amiche,
è successo anche a me...lui era ed è sposato...io ero e sono single...
ho letto un pò di interventi, compresa un' intervista che mi ha fatto riflettere un bel pò...
oggi l'ho lasciato, dopo sei mesi...lui, cm sembra che facciano tutti, mi ha detto "ti amo" dal primo giorno...mi ha fatto sognare, ha detto di volere dei figli da me e non dalla moglie, ma avremmo dovuto aspettare...che la moglie trovasse un suo equilibrio senza di lui...ei sapeva tutto di noi da pochi giorni dopo che ci siamo messi insieme...ma poi non è andata come volevamo...lui ha cominciato a dire che non poteva fare di più, ha cominciato a trattarmi con sufficiena, a concedermi pochi minuti con il contagocce ed io ho preso la decisione più dolorosa della mia vita: l'ho lasciato pur amandolo ancora...la mia speranza è ora che non avendomi più "a portata di mano" , capisca che non può stare senza di me ed acceleri i tempi di separazione dalla moglie...ma è solo una spernza...di certo so che continuando così avrei fatto del male solo a me stessa...cominciavo a non sentirmi più la sua fidanzata ma la sua amante...quale in effetti sono stata...ma fino ad un mese fa era diverso...noi stavamo aspettando insieme e la sera trascorrevamo ore a chattare e la moglie sapeva benissimo che chattava con me...
non c'era via di uscita...e così ho chiuso...conservo ancora un pò la speranza...ma solo per non soffrire troppo...l'ho perso...ho sognato stupidamente il nostro futuro insieme...non è stato mai mio...
Facciamo forza ragazze! Ed auguriamoci di non cadere più nella rete dell'uomo sposato/fidanzato...non ci manca nulla per vivere in pieno, anche noi, la nostra vita sentimentale...
Ora vi prego, fatemi compagnia...sto davver male...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (12 Settembre 2009)

Tutti uguali, sai?
Dicono sempre le stesse cose.
A voi amanti dicono che non amano più le mogli, che sono incompresi, che le mogli sono grasse/stupide/puzzolenti/chipiùnehapiùnemetta e che vorrebbero un futuro con voi.
A noi mogli dicono che voi amanti non eravate niente di che, sia fisicamente che sessualmente... e che hanno ceduto solo perchè si sono sentiti desiderati, ma non ne valena la pena.

E poi, avanti un'altra. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi dispiace se stai male, ma non ti sei persa niente.


----------



## Old aristocat (12 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> Care amiche,
> è successo anche a me...lui era ed è sposato...io ero e sono single...
> ho letto un pò di interventi, compresa un' intervista che mi ha fatto riflettere un bel pò...
> oggi l'ho lasciato, dopo sei mesi...lui, cm sembra che facciano tutti, mi ha detto "ti amo" dal primo giorno...mi ha fatto sognare, ha detto di volere dei figli da me e non dalla moglie, ma avremmo dovuto aspettare...che la moglie trovasse un suo equilibrio senza di lui...ei sapeva tutto di noi da pochi giorni dopo che ci siamo messi insieme...ma poi non è andata come volevamo...lui ha cominciato a dire che non poteva fare di più, ha cominciato a trattarmi con sufficiena, a concedermi pochi minuti con il contagocce ed io ho preso la decisione più dolorosa della mia vita: l'ho lasciato pur amandolo ancora...la mia speranza è ora che non avendomi più "a portata di mano" , capisca che non può stare senza di me ed acceleri i tempi di separazione dalla moglie...ma è solo una spernza...di certo so che continuando così avrei fatto del male solo a me stessa...cominciavo a non sentirmi più la sua fidanzata ma la sua amante...quale in effetti sono stata...ma fino ad un mese fa era diverso...noi stavamo aspettando insieme e la sera trascorrevamo ore a chattare e la moglie sapeva benissimo che chattava con me...
> ...


povera cara, coraggio! non sai quanto ti sono vicina.
come te provo tanta rabbia per quello che ti ha fatto.
dimentica quel vigliacco (anche se sembra facile dirlo così). ma so che ci riuscirai. potrà servirti per capire meglio cosa NON vorrai dalla vita in futuro.

un abbraccio


----------



## Lettrice (12 Settembre 2009)

Molla subito.

E' la mia frase standard


----------



## Old ancheIO (12 Settembre 2009)

E' stata la prima ed ultima volta che mi è successa una cosa simile...lui non era un tipo banale..non mi ha mai parlato male della moglie, mi ha solo detto che non l'amava più e che motli problemi c'erano già prima di sposarsi...e poi io gli ho detto che con me non avrebbe avuto rapporti se non li avesse chiusi con lei...io volevo e voglio lui solo per me, ma dopo che avrà lasciato lei...non credo accadrà mai però...perché lui è molto buono e lei sa giocare sui suoi sensi di colpa...io non voglio rubare il marito a nessuna...voglio solo che, se mi ama davvero, lasci lei e prenda me...



UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Tutti uguali, sai?
> Dicono sempre le stesse cose.
> A voi amanti dicono che non amano più le mogli, che sono incompresi, che le mogli sono grasse/stupide/puzzolenti/chipiùnehapiùnemetta e che vorrebbero un futuro con voi.
> A noi mogli dicono che voi amanti non eravate niente di che, sia fisicamente che sessualmente... e che hanno ceduto solo perchè si sono sentiti desiderati, ma non ne valena la pena.
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (12 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> A me è stata la prima ed ultima volta che mi è successa una cosa simile...lui non era un tipo banale..non mi ha mai parlato male della moglie, mi ha solo detto che non l'amava più e che motli problemi c'erano già prima di sposarsi...*e poi io gli ho detto che con me non avrebbe avuto rapporti se non li avesse chiusi con lei*...io volevo e voglio lui solo per me, ma dopo che avrà lasciato lei...non credo accadrà mai però...*perché lui è molto buono e lei sa giocare sui suoi sensi di colpa...*io non voglio rubare il marito a nessuna...*voglio solo che, se mi ama davvero, lasci lei e prenda me*...


Non posso mia cara ancheIO 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lui e'proprio un Coniglio Mannaro con tanto di certificato!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (12 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> ...perché lui è molto buono e lei sa giocare sui suoi sensi di colpa......


Come no.
Buonissimo.
Nu babà.


----------



## Old aristocat (12 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> E' stata la prima ed ultima volta che mi è successa una cosa simile...lui non era un tipo banale..non mi ha mai parlato male della moglie, mi ha solo detto che non l'amava più e che motli problemi c'erano già prima di sposarsi...e poi io gli ho detto che con me non avrebbe avuto rapporti se non li avesse chiusi con lei...io volevo e voglio lui solo per me, ma dopo che avrà lasciato lei...non credo accadrà mai però...perché lui è molto buono e lei sa giocare sui suoi sensi di colpa...io non voglio rubare il marito a nessuna...voglio solo che, se mi ama davvero, lasci lei e prenda me...


credimi, non ti tratterebbe con sufficienza.


----------



## Old ancheIO (12 Settembre 2009)

Grazie Aristocat,
il problema è che io ancora non riesco a pensare a lui come ad un bastardo...penso solo che sia incapace di prendere una risoluzione...e se l'ho lasciato oggi è stato solo perché ieri ho avuto la sensazione che avesse ripreso i contatti con lei... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






aristocat ha detto:


> povera cara, coraggio! non sai quanto ti sono vicina.
> come te provo tanta rabbia per quello che ti ha fatto.
> dimentica quel vigliacco (anche se sembra facile dirlo così). ma so che ci riuscirai. potrà servirti per capire meglio cosa NON vorrai dalla vita in futuro.
> 
> un abbraccio


----------



## Old megliosola (12 Settembre 2009)

ma cara
mica ti poteva dire che l'amava e ci fa anche l'amore e poi cercare di portare a letto te..
scusa eh
ma uno sposato cosa può dire...
immagino tu sia molto giovane
ma poi "lascia lei e prenda me"...ma mica siamo al mercato 
molla il colpo subito e trovati uno single...li c'avresti solo da rimetterci...
ah..leggi un pò la storia di tinkerbell (magari ti farà accelerare la corsa)


----------



## Old aristocat (12 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non posso mia cara ancheIO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neologismo geniale.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Settembre 2009)

Datti pace perche' con moltissima probabilita' i contatti con lei non li ha mai persi


----------



## Lettrice (12 Settembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Neologismo geniale.


Da attribuire a La Lupa o Iris... non mi ricordo esattamente.

Ma rende veramente l'idea


----------



## Old ancheIO (12 Settembre 2009)

*coniglio mannaro?  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


aristocat ha detto:


> Neologismo geniale.


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> Care amiche,
> è successo anche a me...lui era ed è sposato...io ero e sono single...
> ho letto un pò di interventi, compresa un' intervista che mi ha fatto riflettere un bel pò...
> oggi l'ho lasciato, dopo sei mesi...lui, cm sembra che facciano tutti, mi ha detto "ti amo" dal primo giorno...mi ha fatto sognare, ha detto di volere dei figli da me e non dalla moglie, ma avremmo dovuto aspettare...che la moglie trovasse un suo equilibrio senza di lui...ei sapeva tutto di *noi* da pochi giorni dopo che ci siamo messi insieme...ma poi non è andata come *volevamo*...lui ha cominciato a dire che non poteva fare di più, ha cominciato a trattarmi con sufficiena, a concedermi pochi minuti con il contagocce ed io ho preso la decisione più dolorosa della mia vita: l'ho lasciato pur amandolo ancora...la mia speranza è ora che non avendomi più "a portata di mano" , capisca che non può stare senza di me ed acceleri i tempi di separazione dalla moglie...ma è solo una spernza...di certo so che continuando così avrei fatto del male solo a me stessa...cominciavo a non sentirmi più la sua fidanzata ma la sua amante...quale in effetti sono stata...ma fino ad un mese fa era diverso...noi stavamo aspettando insieme e la sera trascorrevamo ore a chattare e la moglie sapeva benissimo che chattava con me...
> ...


 cara amica, benvenuta!!!
La nostra compagnia eccola!!
Però ho sottolineato i punti del 'noi'.... un noi che non esiste e non è esistito mai...
pensaci bene... le cose che ti ha detto non sono le stesse cose reali... la moglie sapeva... ho seri dubbi di questo, anche perchè non credi che se avesse saputo tutto tutto l'avrebbe buttato fuori o gli avrebbe chiesto un out out??? 
Ti riporto questa cosa che hai scritto: *'lui ha cominciato a dire che non poteva fare di più, ha cominciato a trattarmi con sufficiena, a concedermi pochi minuti con il contagocce'*.... e ti chiedo: puoi perdonarlo per questo? 
Ancora un abbraccio


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Molla subito.
> 
> E' la mia frase standard








 devi studiare di più, sai?!!?


----------



## Old aristocat (12 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> *coniglio mannaro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rende bene l'immagine del vigliacco meschino


----------



## Lettrice (12 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> devi studiare di più, sai?!!?


Amo la sintesi


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> E' stata la prima ed ultima volta che mi è successa una cosa simile...lui non era un tipo banale..non mi ha mai parlato male della moglie, mi ha solo detto che non l'amava più e che motli problemi c'erano già prima di sposarsi...e poi io gli ho detto che con me non avrebbe avuto rapporti se non li avesse chiusi con lei...io volevo e voglio lui solo per me, ma dopo che avrà lasciato lei...non credo accadrà mai però...perché lui è molto buono e lei sa giocare sui suoi sensi di colpa...io non voglio rubare il marito a nessuna...voglio solo che, se mi ama davvero, lasci lei e prenda me...


 non è la moglie che deve lasciarlo, è lui che deve avere il coraggio delle proprie azioni....
come fai a sapere per certo che quest'uomo così buono da tradire anzichè chiudere (ah, ma anche a te ha detto che non sapeva davvero resiserti e non gli era mai accaduto???) ha detto tutto alla moglie sin da subito???


----------



## Old ancheIO (12 Settembre 2009)

No, di questo non posso perdonarlo...e forse avete ragione voi...alla moglie non ha mai detto che mi ama...ma le ha parlato di noi, ne sono certa.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Grande82 ha detto:


> cara amica, benvenuta!!!
> La nostra compagnia eccola!!
> Però ho sottolineato i punti del 'noi'.... un noi che non esiste e non è esistito mai...
> pensaci bene... le cose che ti ha detto non sono le stesse cose reali... la moglie sapeva... ho seri dubbi di questo, anche perchè non credi che se avesse saputo tutto tutto l'avrebbe buttato fuori o gli avrebbe chiesto un out out???
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2009)

Non esserlo.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> No, di questo non posso perdonarlo...e forse avete ragione voi...alla moglie non ha mai detto che mi ama...*ma le ha parlato di noi, ne sono certa*..



Ma dubita anche della "certezza" che male non fai


----------



## Old ancheIO (12 Settembre 2009)

Noi ci conoscevamo già, da prima che lui si sposasse ma i nostri rapporti erano stati sempre corretti e formali...solo sei mesi fa lui mi ha confessato di essere innamorato di me da anni...così come io lo ero di lui...che eravamo anime gemelle...
dopo qualche mese ha cominciato a dire che non avremmo potuto avere un futuro insieme bello tanto quanto l'avremmo avuto se lui mi avesse confesato il suo amore prima di sposarsi...e qst mi ha ferito enormemente... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Grande82 ha detto:


> non è la moglie che deve lasciarlo, è lui che deve avere il coraggio delle proprie azioni....
> come fai a sapere per certo che quest'uomo così buono da tradire anzichè chiudere (ah, ma anche a te ha detto che non sapeva davvero resiserti e non gli era mai accaduto???) ha detto tutto alla moglie sin da subito???


----------



## Old aristocat (12 Settembre 2009)

*senza parole*



ancheIO ha detto:


> Noi ci conoscevamo già, da prima che lui si sposasse ma i nostri rapporti erano stati sempre corretti e formali...solo sei mesi fa lui mi ha confessato di essere innamorato di me da anni...così come io lo ero di lui...che eravamo anime gemelle...


che viscidume...BRRRrrr!!


----------



## Lettrice (12 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> Noi ci conoscevamo già, da prima che lui si sposasse ma i nostri rapporti erano stati sempre corretti e formali...solo sei mesi fa lui mi ha confessato di essere innamorato di me da anni...così come io lo ero di lui...che eravamo anime gemelle...
> dopo qualche mese ha cominciato a dire che non avremmo potuto avere un futuro insieme bello tanto quanto l'avremmo avuto se lui mi avesse confesato il suo amore prima di sposarsi...e qst mi ha ferito enormemente...


Ma dai!

Guarda non e'veramente credibile piuttosto avrei creduto al rapimento da parte degli alieni.


----------



## Old megliosola (12 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> Noi ci conoscevamo già, da prima che lui si sposasse ma i nostri rapporti erano stati sempre corretti e formali...solo sei mesi fa lui mi ha confessato di essere innamorato di me da anni...così come io lo ero di lui...*che eravamo anime gemelle...*
> dopo qualche mese ha cominciato a dire che non avremmo potuto avere un futuro insieme bello tanto quanto l'avremmo avuto se lui mi avesse confesato il suo amore prima di sposarsi...e qst mi ha ferito enormemente...


il mio ex marito diveva invece "l'altra metà della mela" (marcia aggiungo io)


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (12 Settembre 2009)

megliosola ha detto:


> il mio ex marito diveva invece "l'altra metà della mela" (marcia aggiungo io)


Tu eri la metà della mela.
Lui il verme.


----------



## Old megliosola (12 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Tu eri la metà della mela.
> Lui il verme.


 
tesoro si riferiva all'amante ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	








(ovvio sempre verme rimane)


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (12 Settembre 2009)

megliosola ha detto:


> tesoro si riferiva all'amante ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, ti ha detto così?
Io gliela ficcavo in bocca la mela.
Come si fa con quei poveri maialini.
(tanto sempre di porco si tratta)


----------



## Old megliosola (12 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ah, ti ha detto così?
> Io gliela ficcavo in bocca la mela.
> Come si fa con quei poveri maialini.
> (tanto sempre di porco si tratta)


 
ha detto e fatto tanto ma tanto altro...
mica mi sarei separata così...alla fine c'ho messo 2 anni eh prima di firmare
però non ho niente ma proprio niente da rimproverarmi


scusa le divagazioni ancheIo, ma anche questo può chiarirti le idee


----------



## Old perdutamente (12 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:
			
		

> ...ha detto di volere dei figli da me e non dalla moglie...


A questo tu come hai reagito?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




No perchè questo a me ha fatto tanta tanta paura, perchè, non so quanti anni hai, ma in certe età, potrebbero esserci vari meccanismi (fisiologici e psicologici) per cui, come dire...una cosa del genere ti sembra plausibile e fai danni...grossi danni, NO?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> *Noi ci conoscevamo già, da prima che lui si sposasse* ma i nostri rapporti erano stati sempre corretti e formali...solo sei mesi fa *lui mi ha confessato di essere innamorato di me da anni..*.così come io lo ero di lui...che eravamo anime gemelle...
> dopo qualche mese ha cominciato a dire che non avremmo potuto avere un futuro insieme bello tanto quanto l'avremmo avuto se lui mi avesse confesato il suo amore prima di sposarsi...e qst mi ha ferito enormemente...


Se fosse vero che razza di pirla sarebbe che si sposa mentre è innamorato di un'altra a cui neppure ha rivelato il suo amore?
Non dire per correttezza con la fidanzata perché ora la correttezza l'ha buttata nel cesso.
La moglie, credi a noi, non sa assolutamente nulla.
Poteva chattare raccontando di un forum di calio o mentre la moglie è dalla madre malata o in palestra o semplicemente a dormire ...questo è affidabile come una sedia a tre gambe!


----------



## Old ancheIO (13 Settembre 2009)

Beh lui si è rammaricato spesso della sua mancanza di risoluzione...
quando mi parlò di un figlio nostro? mi sentii la donna più felice della terra e gli dissi che doveva prima chiudere con la moglie...non avrei mai potuto "usare" la sua debolezza di allora ed una povera potenziale creaturina per tenerlo con me...
Io volevo costruire il mio futur con lui...lui sapeva sin dal primo giorno che non sarei stata mai la sua amante...quello che mi meraviglia, ora, è che in qst 24 ore nn si è fato sentire...contavo così poco opp sta per tornare da me una volta e per tutte?!
perdonate la mia ingenuità... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se fosse vero che razza di pirla sarebbe che si sposa mentre è innamorato di un'altra a cui neppure ha rivelato il suo amore?
> Non dire per correttezza con la fidanzata perché ora la correttezza l'ha buttata nel cesso.
> La moglie, credi a noi, non sa assolutamente nulla.
> Poteva chattare raccontando di un forum di calio o mentre la moglie è dalla madre malata o in palestra o semplicemente a dormire ...questo è affidabile come una sedia a tre gambe!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (13 Settembre 2009)

*le cose...*



ancheIO ha detto:


> ...ma poi non è andata come volevamo...
> 
> 
> sera a tutti,penso che non sia andata come volevi tu perche' per lui e' andato tutto esattamente come voleva e aveva programmato...
> ...


----------



## lorelai (13 Settembre 2009)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> ancheIO ha detto:
> 
> 
> > p.s. sto piegato a meta' dai crampi allo stomaco con tanto di borsa dell'acqua calda sulla pancia,di farmaci non se ne parla si accettano consigli della nonna...
> ...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (13 Settembre 2009)

*provo*



lorelai ha detto:


> TurnBackTime ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Canarino, ovvero acqua bollita con buccia di limone, bevuto caldo e zuccherato.
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2009)

perdutamente ha detto:


> A questo tu come hai reagito?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




perdutamente, ma che vai blaterando?! Ma quali danni?!

Ma sti uomini impegnati li amate e volete DAVVERO oppure no?!


----------



## Old ancheIO (13 Settembre 2009)

Io ho bisogno solo di qualche consiglio per superare questo momento terribile...invece leggo tanti interventi che non c'entrano nulla con il mio dolore...sono stata un' amante per sei mesi, ma non me ne ero resa conto perché sentivo che lui mi era vicino e che voleva davvero cominciare una nuova vita con me...non appena ho realizzato la mia vera condizione, non appena ho realizzato che lui non l'avrebbe mai lasciato e che in fondo non stava neanche aspettando che lei lo lasciasse (quanto mi sono buttata a terra!), ho deciso di chiudere...ho perso la dignità, credendo nell' amore che va al di là delle convenzioni, pensando e sperando che saremmo stati insieme il prima possibile...ora ho solo bisogno di aiuto da voi, se potete...vorrei uscirmene prima che accadano cose tipo "il suo primo figlio" con lei...vorrei averlo già dimenticato nel caso la cosa succedesse...non crederò mai più in un uomo...questa storia mi ha fatto perdere me stessa...e non tornerò mai più quella che ero...


----------



## Old perdutamente (13 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> perdutamente, ma che vai blaterando?! Ma quali danni?!
> 
> Ma sti uomini impegnati li amate e volete DAVVERO oppure no?!


I danni di mettere al mondo un bimbo con una persona che probabilmente non potrà fargli da papà (e non perchè verrà meno o per motivi seriamente ineluttabili) per sua volontà. Essere innamorati DAVVERO o credere di esserlo può anche portare ad assumere comportamenti irresponsabili, ma un figlio mi pare DAVVERO troppo. Una persona che arrivi a dire quello che ha detto l'amato di ancheIO è o irresponsabile o decisamente serio...ed in tutti e due i casi, vista la situazione, a me farebbe paura. Cosa c'entrano l'amore ed il volere con il fare il passo più lungo della gamba?


----------



## Old ancheIO (13 Settembre 2009)

*Lui non ha figli e non ne aspetta né con me né con lei...ma diceva che con me sarebbe stata la cosa più bella...ora io vorrei dimenticarlo prima che lui ne abbia...sono certa che prima o poi accadrà...come faccio a dimenticarlo?* 


perdutamente ha detto:


> I danni di mettere al mondo un bimbo con una persona che probabilmente non potrà fargli da papà (e non perchè verrà meno o per motivi seriamente ineluttabili) per sua volontà. Essere innamorati DAVVERO o credere di esserlo può anche portare ad assumere comportamenti irresponsabili, ma un figlio mi pare DAVVERO troppo. Una persona che arrivi a dire quello che ha detto l'amato di ancheIO è o irresponsabile o decisamente serio...ed in tutti e due i casi, vista la situazione, a me farebbe paura. Cosa c'entrano l'amore ed il volere con il fare il passo più lungo della gamba?


----------



## lorelai (13 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> vorrei averlo già dimenticato nel caso la cosa succedesse...non crederò mai più in un uomo...questa storia mi ha fatto perdere me stessa...e non tornerò mai più quella che ero...



Smetti di sentirlo. Smetti, soprattutto, di aspettarlo.
Cerca di fare cose che ti fanno star bene, coccolati, cerca l'affetto di chi davvero ti vuole bene, pensa a cosa ti piace di te e valorizzalo, fa' qualcosa per gli altri.

Non parlo per luoghi comuni. Io ho sofferto da cani, ultimamente.
Eppure, contemporaneamente, ho fatto molte cose di cui sono contenta, ho riscoperto una me stessa sociale che era sepolta sotto la me stessa riservata e timida. Ho imparato cose, visto posti meravigliosi, ripreso vecchie amicizie che avevo trascurato e conosciuto persone - che forse non resteranno per sempre nella mia vita, ma mi hanno fatto vedere mondi nuovi. 
Ho passato pomeriggi a ridere con la mia migliore amica di cose che, se fossi stata da sola, mi avrebbero fatto annegare nelle lacrime.

Hai creduto a un bugiardo, ma non tutti lo sono, e ora il tuo compito è diventare una te stessa più consapevole e luminosa.


----------



## Old ancheIO (13 Settembre 2009)

*Grazie...ci proverò...non lo sento da 2 gg...ho trovato un suo msg, a cui non ho risposto..."un bacio"...ed io che credevo stesse male quanto me!Che sarebbe corso da me a dirmi che l'aveva lasciata...che stupida che sono...e tutto il peso di qst situazione devo portarmelo dentro...non ne ho parlato ad anima viva che mi conosca...e chissà, forse è meglio così...ho perso me stessa...è questa la cosa che non mi perdono...proprio io, che non avevo mai fatto del male a nessuno...proprio io che per anni ero stata segretamente innamorata di lui...proprio io che sono stata sempre quella tradita in amore come in amicizia, ma che aveva dei valori...ora non trovo una strada da seguire...non so dove andare...sono fra il letto (a piangere) e qst pc da 2 gg...sxando -MALEDETTA ME!- in un suo ravvedimento...ma credo sia stato già un passo aver trovato la forza di lasciarlo, pur essendo follemente innamorata di lui...*


lorelai ha detto:


> Smetti di sentirlo. Smetti, soprattutto, di aspettarlo.
> Cerca di fare cose che ti fanno star bene, coccolati, cerca l'affetto di chi davvero ti vuole bene, pensa a cosa ti piace di te e valorizzalo, fa' qualcosa per gli altri.
> 
> Non parlo per luoghi comuni. Io ho sofferto da cani, ultimamente.
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> *Grazie...ci proverò...non lo sento da 2 gg...ho trovato un suo msg, a cui non ho risposto..."un bacio"...ed io che credevo stesse male quanto me!Che sarebbe corso da me a dirmi che l'aveva lasciata...che stupida che sono...e tutto il peso di qst situazione devo portarmelo dentro...non ne ho parlato ad anima viva che mi conosca...e chissà, forse è meglio così...ho perso me stessa...è questa la cosa che non mi perdono...proprio io, che non avevo mai fatto del male a nessuno...proprio io che per anni ero stata segretamente innamorata di lui...proprio io che sono stata sempre quella tradita in amore come in amicizia, ma che aveva dei valori...ora non trovo una strada da seguire...non so dove andare...sono fra il letto (a piangere) e qst pc da 2 gg...sxando -MALEDETTA ME!- in un suo ravvedimento...ma credo sia stato già un passo aver trovato la forza di lasciarlo, pur essendo follemente innamorata di lui...*


A volte leggendo qui, come nel tuo caso, mi sembra che si dimentichi che le storie finiscono.
Succede anche nelle storie senza che si sia amanti.
La tua storia tu la riconosci finita?
Un uomo così ambiguo e debole lo vorresti?
Lascia stare l'amore (che confonde e spesso non è neppure amore), tu quell'uomo lì che dice che era innamorato di te e ha sposato un'altra, che quest'altra l'ha tradita, che ha persino usato il tuo desiderio di maternità e di futuro facendoti fantasticare su questo, ora neppure capisce che stai soffrendo ...tu questo uomo qui reale (non quello fantasticato che ami o amavi) lo vuoi?
No, mi auguro.
E allora ...lo lasci tu!


----------



## Old aristocat (13 Settembre 2009)

*"you will survive"*



ancheIO ha detto:


> Io ho bisogno solo di qualche consiglio per superare questo momento terribile...invece leggo tanti interventi che non c'entrano nulla con il mio dolore...sono stata un' amante per sei mesi, ma non me ne ero resa conto perché sentivo che lui mi era vicino e che voleva davvero cominciare una nuova vita con me...non appena ho realizzato la mia vera condizione, non appena ho realizzato che lui non l'avrebbe mai lasciato e che in fondo non stava neanche aspettando che lei lo lasciasse (quanto mi sono buttata a terra!), ho deciso di chiudere...ho perso la dignità, credendo nell' amore che va al di là delle convenzioni, pensando e sperando che saremmo stati insieme il prima possibile...ora ho solo bisogno di aiuto da voi, se potete...vorrei uscirmene prima che accadano cose tipo "il suo primo figlio" con lei...vorrei averlo già dimenticato nel caso la cosa succedesse...non crederò mai più in un uomo...questa storia mi ha fatto perdere me stessa...e *non tornerò mai più quella che ero*...



Ciao Anche, diciamo che non tutto è perduto e che ci sono molti margini di ripresa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




- hai impiegato relativamente poco (6 mesi) per smascherarlo e non hai buttato altro tempo prezioso 
- è come se tu stessi uscendo da una malattia importante: è chiaro che ne esci cambiata, resta un trauma dentro di te, ma almeno ti sei fatta gli anticorpi giusti per affrontare eventuali Virus-Donnaioli futuri...
Insomma, ora sai qual'è l'identikit della persona traditrice. Sai che è un lupo vestito da agnello, immaturo, egoista, irrispettoso, vigliacco. E non è poco. Forse era destino che dovessi crearti una corazza di questo tipo, passando per questa dolorosa "prova del fuoco"...
Se è vero che ognuno ha il suo percorso, tu cerca di fare tesoro di tutto quello che accade nel tuo.
un bacio e in bocca al lupo per tutto.


----------



## Old perdutamente (13 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...che ha persino usato il tuo desiderio di maternità e di futuro facendoti fantasticare su questo...


Conosco tre donne, decisamente non stupide, "cadute" proprio su questo...tutte intorno alla trentina; hanno figli splendidi questo è vero, ma io sento una rabbia ogni volta che penso che quei bimbi sono il frutto di un inganno. Tu dici persino Persa/Ritrovata, io ultimamente non sento che uomini che dicono robe simili invece...e io, insisto, non posso che spaventarmi.
Tutelati ancheIO, se poi avrete un bimbo lo avrete tra un bel po'...non ora.


----------



## Kid (13 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> Care amiche,
> è successo anche a me...lui era ed è sposato...io ero e sono single...
> ho letto un pò di interventi, compresa un' intervista che mi ha fatto riflettere un bel pò...
> oggi l'ho lasciato, dopo sei mesi...lui, cm sembra che facciano tutti, mi ha detto "ti amo" dal primo giorno...mi ha fatto sognare, ha detto di volere dei figli da me e non dalla moglie, ma avremmo dovuto aspettare...che la moglie trovasse un suo equilibrio senza di lui...ei sapeva tutto di noi da pochi giorni dopo che ci siamo messi insieme...ma poi non è andata come volevamo...lui ha cominciato a dire che non poteva fare di più, ha cominciato a trattarmi con sufficiena, a concedermi pochi minuti con il contagocce ed io ho preso la decisione più dolorosa della mia vita: l'ho lasciato pur amandolo ancora...la mia speranza è ora che non avendomi più "a portata di mano" , capisca che non può stare senza di me ed acceleri i tempi di separazione dalla moglie...ma è solo una spernza...di certo so che continuando così avrei fatto del male solo a me stessa...cominciavo a non sentirmi più la sua fidanzata ma la sua amante...quale in effetti sono stata...ma fino ad un mese fa era diverso...noi stavamo aspettando insieme e la sera trascorrevamo ore a chattare e la moglie sapeva benissimo che chattava con me...
> ...


Ho tradito anche io mia moglie, ma dopo un lungo e doloroso percorso sono riuscito a capire che era lei che volevo. Poi mi ha tradito lei, come ben sai. Io ti posso dire solo una cosa, non fare mai più una cosa del genere, è davvero atroce. So come ci si sente da infatuati, si diventa egoisti, non si pensa alle persone che si fanno soffrire. Si ditrugge un rapporto, delle famiglie, si coinvolgono amicizie, per non parlare se ci sono figli di mezzo. Non può nascere vero amore dal dolore.


----------



## Old ancheIO (13 Settembre 2009)

*Grazie Aistocat,*
*spero tanto che qst esperienza mi insegni qlcs...ma ti assicuro che non ne avevo proprio bisogno, perché, prima che accadesse, io non avevo mai neanche lontanamente guardato gli uomini fidanzati...figuriamoci sposati!!! E non avevo guardato lui...lo sognavo nel segreto del mio cuore...*
*Lui mi ha spiazzato...è arrivato un giorno, dopo che avevamo chattato in modo più confidenziale del solito (dove per confidenziale intendo raccontarci un pò dei nostri animi) e mi ha baciato!Dicendomi che mi amava...e che presto avrebbe chiuso con la moglie con cui non era mai andata bene, essendo innamorato di me da anni...mi diceva "giusto i tempi tecnici" per fare in modo che la nostra relazione non venisse vista come uno "scandalo" da chi ci conosce e ci vuole bene, ma venisse vista per quello che era...una storia d'amore che aveva peccato di troppa discrezione da parte di entrambi, quando i tempi erano più facili, quando lui non era sposato... 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*
*Quando venerdì gli ho parlato, ho capito che i tempi da "tecnici" erano diventati "biblici" ed è arrivata la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso, il suo guardare l'orologio e mettere in moto quando io stavo formulando il mio pensiero... 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


aristocat ha detto:


> Ciao Anche, diciamo che non tutto è perduto e che ci sono molti margini di ripresa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2009)

perdutamente ha detto:


> *I danni di mettere al mondo un bimbo con una persona che probabilmente non potrà fargli da papà (e non perchè verrà meno o per motivi seriamente ineluttabili) per sua volontà*. Essere innamorati DAVVERO o credere di esserlo può anche portare ad assumere comportamenti irresponsabili, ma un figlio mi pare DAVVERO troppo. Una persona che arrivi a dire quello che ha detto l'amato di ancheIO è o irresponsabile o decisamente serio...ed in tutti e due i casi, vista la situazione, a me farebbe paura. Cosa c'entrano l'amore ed il volere con il fare il passo più lungo della gamba?


eh no. Se tu dici questo è perchè dentro di te SAI che quell'uomo non sarà mai tuo esclusivamente.

E allora cosa ci si racconta, eh?!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2009)

AncheIO, ti sei presa una batosta, capita. Ma non mettere in discussione TE STESSA, o il MONDO INTERO.

Ci sono persone degne, e lo si puo' anche diventare, degni.

Ignora i deficienti, non chattare con gli sposati, non fare castelli in aria, vai avanti con la tua vita!!


----------



## Old ancheIO (13 Settembre 2009)

*Figli non ce ne sono e non ce ne saranno da parte mia...io voglio un uomo che mi ami, che sia solo mio, con cui costruire una famiglia...non voglio dividere nessuno con nessuno, non voglio figli da qlcn per tenerlo legato a me...io non ho tradito nessuno...ho tradito me stessa, la mia integrità...quando ci siamo messi insieme mi ero lasciata da 1 mese con il mio ex per motivi indipendenti da noi...e qnd il mio ex mi ha cercato io gli ho negato anche una banale telefonata perché sentivo di fare una scorrettezza al mio amore...mentre lui dormiva e, a qst punto, chissà cos'altro con sua moglie...chmatemi stupida, ve ne prego! Magari rinsavisco! 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


kid ha detto:


> Ho tradito anche io mia moglie, ma dopo un lungo e doloroso percorso sono riuscito a capire che era lei che volevo. Poi mi ha tradito lei, come ben sai. Io ti posso dire solo una cosa, non fare mai più una cosa del genere, è davvero atroce. So come ci si sente da infatuati, si diventa egoisti, non si pensa alle persone che si fanno soffrire. Si ditrugge un rapporto, delle famiglie, si coinvolgono amicizie, per non parlare se ci sono figli di mezzo. Non può nascere vero amore dal dolore.


----------



## lorelai (13 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> Figli non ce ne sono e non ce ne saranno da parte mia...io voglio un uomo che mi ami, che sia solo mio, con cui costruire una famiglia...non voglio dividere nessuno con nessuno, non voglio figli da qlcn per tenerlo legato a me...io non ho tradito nessuno...ho tradito me stessa, la mia integrità...*quando ci siamo messi insieme* mi ero lasciata da 1 mese con il mio ex per motivi indipendenti da noi...e qnd il mio ex mi ha cercato io gli ho negato anche una banale telefonata perché sentivo di fare una scorrettezza al mio amore...mentre lui dormiva e, a qst punto, chissà cos'altro con sua moglie...chmatemi stupida, ve ne prego! Magari rinsavisco!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma, tesoro mio, voi non stavate insieme...
Scusa se te lo dico brutalmente!


----------



## Old ancheIO (13 Settembre 2009)

*...ora per esempio, in qst mmento cosa strà facendo?!...qst domanda mi sta torturando...mio dio quanto sto male!MALEDETTA ME!Quel giorno non poteva venirmi una febbre a 40?!*


----------



## Old perdutamente (13 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> *...ora per esempio, in qst mmento cosa strà facendo?!...qst domanda mi sta torturando...mio dio quanto sto male!MALEDETTA ME!Quel giorno non poteva venirmi una febbre a 40?!*


si gode il post pranzo svaccato sul divano...fantasticando di te e aspettando che la moglie abbia finito di fare i piatti per accogliere LEI in un dolce abbraccio? Plausibile?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Settembre 2009)

perdutamente ha detto:


> si gode il post pranzo svaccato sul divano...fantasticando di te e aspettando che la moglie abbia finito di fare i piatti per accogliere LEI in un dolce abbraccio? Plausibile?


 Quoto


----------



## Old aristocat (13 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> *...ora per esempio, in qst mmento cosa strà facendo?!...qst domanda mi sta torturando...mio dio quanto sto male!MALEDETTA ME!Quel giorno non poteva venirmi una febbre a 40?!*


La febbre ti è venuta, ora ti servono solo i "tempi tecnici" -per dirla come te- per "ritrovarti"...sperando che non diventino "tempi biblici"


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> Care amiche,
> è successo anche a me...lui era ed è sposato...io ero e sono single...
> ho letto un pò di interventi, compresa un' intervista che mi ha fatto riflettere un bel pò...
> oggi l'ho lasciato, dopo sei mesi...lui, cm sembra che facciano tutti, mi ha detto "ti amo" dal primo giorno...mi ha fatto sognare, ha detto di volere dei figli da me e non dalla moglie, ma avremmo dovuto aspettare...che la moglie trovasse un suo equilibrio senza di lui...ei sapeva tutto di noi da pochi giorni dopo che ci siamo messi insieme...ma poi non è andata come volevamo...lui ha cominciato a dire che non poteva fare di più, ha cominciato a trattarmi con sufficiena, a concedermi pochi minuti con il contagocce ed io ho preso la decisione più dolorosa della mia vita: l'ho lasciato pur amandolo ancora...la mia speranza è ora che non avendomi più "a portata di mano" , capisca che non può stare senza di me ed acceleri i tempi di separazione dalla moglie...ma è solo una spernza...di certo so che continuando così avrei fatto del male solo a me stessa...cominciavo a non sentirmi più la sua fidanzata ma la sua amante...quale in effetti sono stata...ma fino ad un mese fa era diverso...noi stavamo aspettando insieme e la sera trascorrevamo ore a chattare e la moglie sapeva benissimo che chattava con me...
> ...


Ho letto solo questo.............andrò avanti dopo...........6 MESI SOLO anche IO? l'hai letta la mia storia..9 anni?
Scappa, sei fortunata........scappa, sei fortunata.................scappa, sei fortunata..............e se vuoi continuo così per 100 righe ancora.............soprattutto non sei tu che hai perso lui ma lui che ha perso te!!! Tu sei sola e potevi offrire tutto.............lui aveva solo i brandelli da offrire e tu li avevi letti come una gran ricchezza!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ti dò un bacio in fronte e ti guardo con occhi molli delle lacrime che ho ancora..............."miracolata".............sei stata fortunata e non lo sai..............continuo a leggerti.....


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non posso mia cara ancheIO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coniglio mannaro è bellissimo....me ne posso appropriare per chiamare così anche il mio ex? ti pago i diritti di copyright!!!


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> Noi ci conoscevamo già, da prima che lui si sposasse ma i nostri rapporti erano stati sempre corretti e formali....


 Io ci son stata Amica per 10 anni..amante per 9........la presupponenza di conoscere ogni piccolo anfratto dle suo cervello (ops. pisello) e cuore (ops, pietra).................ILLUSIONE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> Io ho bisogno solo di qualche consiglio per superare questo momento terribile...invece leggo tanti interventi che non c'entrano nulla con il mio dolore...sono stata un' amante per sei mesi, ma non me ne ero resa conto perché sentivo che lui mi era vicino e che voleva davvero cominciare una nuova vita con me...non appena ho realizzato la mia vera condizione, non appena ho realizzato che lui non l'avrebbe mai lasciato e che in fondo non stava neanche aspettando che lei lo lasciasse (quanto mi sono buttata a terra!), ho deciso di chiudere...ho perso la dignità, credendo nell' amore che va al di là delle convenzioni, pensando e sperando che saremmo stati insieme il prima possibile...ora ho solo bisogno di aiuto da voi, se potete...vorrei uscirmene prima che accadano cose tipo "il suo primo figlio" con lei...vorrei averlo già dimenticato nel caso la cosa succedesse...non crederò mai più in un uomo...questa storia mi ha fatto perdere me stessa...e non tornerò mai più quella che ero...


Te lo do io un consiglio su quello che ora la tua testa deve sforzarsi di pensare: che tutte le cose che hai sentito dalal sua bocca eran sì da lui dette ma non pensate, che il tuo cuore se le è riraccontate rielaborandole, adattandole a come le indossavi meglio.........lo conoscevi da prima che si sposasse? perchè non ha sposato te? la risposta è una sola. E la sai...............Lo dico a te perchè son quesi 3 mesi che mi faccio le stesse domande.............tu hai avuto la fortuna di esser in questo cono d'ombra solo per 6 mesi................se ne fossero passati altri, se ne fossero passati tanti di anni quelal che ora è una storia finita ti sarebbe sembrata una vita finita..............invece no........era solo un racconto di principese che soffrono in torri dove devon stare nascoste (le amanti), streghe perfide che vogliono interrompere le fila del lieto fine (le mogli) e cavalieri coraggiosi che per un sortilegio delle streghe cattive non riescono a trovare la strada per la torre...............adesso svegliati: la strega è una donna come te, il cavaliere non ha nessun coraggio neanche delle proprie azioni figurati di quelle in cui deve gestire altre persone che se stesso e tu non sei un'eroina tragica, sei solo una ragazza che ha sbagliato le sue valutazioni...................... guarda, tu non sai come ti abbraccerei forte........... ripetiti ogni mezz'ora: se voleva ero qui con mente aperta, cuore in mano e cosce aperte..........e lui dov'era? e perchè diceva cose che poi non ha fatto, chi o cosa glielo impediva?
Svegliati................ci metterai tanto ma ti poteva andar peggio............non ti dico di cercare di volerti bene perchè neanche io ci riesco, e non dico ad altri ciò che non so fare al momento neanche io...........non sei sola se non vuoi esserlo............


----------



## Old ancheIO (13 Settembre 2009)

Grazie tinkerbell, grazie! Avrei proprio bisogno di un abbraccio in questo momento...come scrivevo prima, di questa storia non ne sa anima viva che mi conosca...ed è stato duro anche questo: lasciare andare avanti due vite parallele "quella che tutti conoscono" e "quella che all'improvviso mi è capitata"...ma forse è stato meglio così: ho protetto chi mi vuol bene da una delusione, da sofferenze inutili...visto com'è andata...
DOBBIAMO RIPRENDERCI LA NOSTRA VITA Trinkerbell, NON E' TARDI, né per me né per te...forse dobbiamo riprendere da quelle cose, da quelle abitudini che avevamo in cui i nostri "ex-non so cosa" già non erano coinvolti...e sono tante se ci pensi...quante cose abbiamo fatto da sole, quanti momenti difficili abbiamo dovuto superare senza il benché minimo sostegno, anzi! Evitando di confessare loro il nostro dolore, per non dargli un ulteriore peso e perché il tempo per noi era sempre troppo poco e già di per sé di "bassa qualità"...purtroppo non lo odio, a stento sto cominciando a realizzare che NON HA REAGITO al mio voler chiudere "senza se, senza ma"...ma purtroppo ho chiuso dicendogli che lo amo ancora...


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> ..come scrivevo prima, di questa storia non ne sa anima viva che mi conosca...ed è stato duro anche questo: lasciare andare avanti due vite parallele "quella che tutti conoscono" e "quella che all'improvviso mi è capitata"...


Sono 9 anni che nessuno sa della mia vita parallela.............sono 9 anni che i miei amici si chiedono perchè io sia single e vada sempre in giro senza compagno da 9 anni...........in un post dicevo che mia madre una volta mi ha anche accennato ad una battuta sul fatto che mipiaccian le donne e non gli uomini..........9 anni ancheIO, non 6 mesi...........io so che ce la farò ad uscirne ma non so come riuscirò a ricominciare..........so di sicuro che 6 mesi, anche se vissuti con una forte intensità rimangono comunque solo 6 mesi..............e si superano...........ognuno ha i suoi tempi, ognuno la sua sensibilità ma cosa è la vita rispetto a 6 mesi? cosa sono le cose che puoi costruite in 6 anni che lui in 6 mesi non ha distrutto? ecco, per me sarà un pò più difficile essendomi trovata da giovane donna a donna ormai matura con un mucchietto di sabbia in mano..............tu puoi fingere di esser stata via dal moneod per un viaggio di lavoro.....lungo.faticoso...doloroso...........magari sei stata pure licenziata.............ma diamine.........che sono 6 mesi quando il cammino per arrivare alla pensione è tanto lungo ancora?
Ti abbraccio.................


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> ...ma purtroppo ho chiuso dicendogli che lo amo ancora...


Anche io glielo ho detto..7000 volte credo............ma tanto non gliene può fregare niente a questi di ciò che diciamo noi.............loro sentono solo le loro esigenze...........non ti crucciare di quelloc he gli hai detto........perchè dovevi mentire un odio che ancora non senti dentro? gli haid etto quello che sentivi: la realtà dei fatti è che ce l'hai fatta a troncare anche se stai male...........ciò che fai e sei conta di più di ciò che dici............ e questo vale sia per te che per lui............cos ha fatto lui finora per voi, per te? NULLA tranne prendere, passar tempo in chat, dentro ad un letto........ cosa ha detto? TANTE PAROLE NON SUFFRAGATE DA FATTI............
L arealtà è questa....questo devi avere in mente...ogni volta che lo pensi rianalizza il DETTo e il FATTO.............vedrai che la vs storia è stata ricca solo di parole da parte sua..............sulel parole è difficile costruire, servono mattoni!!! Io sto facendo così............sto confutando ogni se........ma...forse.......quella volta..........e ho 9 anni di frasi e promesse e bugie da tirar giù..........per te sarà non più fcile, quantomeno meno lunga l'analisi..........fatti forza...........non sei sola..........

Quanti anni hai?


----------



## Old ancheIO (13 Settembre 2009)

Pochi meno di te...
Partirò con l'analisi delle cose dette e delle cose fatte e poi farò il bilancio...ma nn serve...vincono le cose dette per 1000000000000 - 1 (e quell'1 è stato voluto fortemente da me...altrimenti nn sarebbe successo neanche quello...)
però hai ragione...devo pensare e ripensre a tutte le volte che con il suo volersi mettere la maschera da bravo marito ha fatto sentire me meschina...fregandosene...una volta gli ho regalato un libro...lo teneva nel portabagagli con una cassetta sporca di polvere ed altre cianfrusaglie per il bricolage...si scusò...ed io SCUSAI LUI PER LA MIA ESPRESSIONE DELUSA...che idiota che sono! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






tinkerbell ha detto:


> Anche io glielo ho detto..7000 volte credo............ma tanto non gliene può fregare niente a questi di ciò che diciamo noi.............loro sentono solo le loro esigenze...........non ti crucciare di quelloc he gli hai detto........perchè dovevi mentire un odio che ancora non senti dentro? gli haid etto quello che sentivi: la realtà dei fatti è che ce l'hai fatta a troncare anche se stai male...........ciò che fai e sei conta di più di ciò che dici............ e questo vale sia per te che per lui............cos ha fatto lui finora per voi, per te? NULLA tranne prendere, passar tempo in chat, dentro ad un letto........ cosa ha detto? TANTE PAROLE NON SUFFRAGATE DA FATTI............
> L arealtà è questa....questo devi avere in mente...ogni volta che lo pensi rianalizza il DETTo e il FATTO.............vedrai che la vs storia è stata ricca solo di parole da parte sua..............sulel parole è difficile costruire, servono mattoni!!! Io sto facendo così............sto confutando ogni se........ma...forse.......quella volta..........e ho 9 anni di frasi e promesse e bugie da tirar giù..........per te sarà non più fcile, quantomeno meno lunga l'analisi..........fatti forza...........non sei sola..........
> 
> Quanti anni hai?


----------



## Old perdutamente (13 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> Pochi meno di te...
> Partirò con l'analisi delle cose dette e delle cose fatte e poi farò il bilancio...ma nn serve...vincono le cose dette per 1000000000000 - 1 (e quell'1 è stato voluto fortemente da me...altrimenti nn sarebbe successo neanche quello...)
> però hai ragione...devo pensare e ripensre a tutte le volte che con il suo volersi mettere la maschera da bravo marito ha fatto sentire me meschina...fregandosene...una volta gli ho regalato un libro...lo teneva nel portabagagli con una cassetta sporca di polvere ed altre cianfrusaglie per il bricolage...si scusò...ed io SCUSAI LUI PER LA MIA ESPRESSIONE DELUSA...che idiota che sono!


Domandina scioccherella...ma se "la moglie sapeva" perchè il tuo libro stava nascosto?


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Settembre 2009)

Perchè la moglie non sapeva................magari le ha detto che c'era stato un qualcosina...un bacio..e che lei poverina si era immanorata.e ora lui si sentiva responsabile perchè lei aveva minacciato esaurimento, suicidi, pianti torrenziali...era una sì tanto cara ragazza................ma se la moglie avesse veramente saputo cosa gli impediva di fare una scelta? NULLA!!!!!


----------



## Old ancheIO (13 Settembre 2009)

*





 "Per evitare questioni e per proteggermi da qualche suo exploit (si scrive così?) nei luoghi che frequentiamo in comune...così mi diceva...i tempi tecnici...dovevamo aspettre quelli..*


perdutamente ha detto:


> Domandina scioccherella...ma se "la moglie sapeva" perchè il tuo libro stava nascosto?


----------



## Old ancheIO (13 Settembre 2009)

Glielo impediva il mio non avere ancora una forte indipendenza economica (io gli ho sempre detto che non volevo vivere a suo carico...sebbene la moglie nn faccia un c**** e fa la signora mentre lui si uccide di lavoro!), il non avere un posto dove andare insieme, il senso di responsabilità nel non lasciarla improvvisamente prima che lei avesse trovato un lavoro...
Io ci ho creduto...e mi sembrava anche un atteggiamento responsabile... 

	
	
		
		
	


	














tinkerbell ha detto:


> Perchè la moglie non sapeva................magari le ha detto che c'era stato un qualcosina...un bacio..e che lei poverina si era immanorata.e ora lui si sentiva responsabile perchè lei aveva minacciato esaurimento, suicidi, pianti torrenziali...era una sì tanto cara ragazza................ma se la moglie avesse veramente saputo cosa gli impediva di fare una scelta? NULLA!!!!!


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> Glielo impediva il mio non avere ancora una forte indipendenza economica (io gli ho sempre detto che non volevo vivere a suo carico...sebbene la moglie nn faccia un c**** e fa la signora mentre lui si uccide di lavoro!), il non avere un posto dove andare insieme, il senso di responsabilità nel non lasciarla improvvisamente prima che lei avesse trovato un lavoro...
> Io ci ho creduto...e mi sembrava anche un atteggiamento responsabile...


 
Ahi ahi ahi............si uccide di lavoro?  eperchè non va a casa a riposarsi quando finisce di esser stanco dal lavoro anzichè trovarsi donne con cui prender in giro la moglie?

La moglei non fa un c...o..........che l'ha sposata a fare? la conosceva no? magari anche lui vuole che stia a casa ad aspettarlo, crescer gli eventuali figli che dice di non volere da lei ma da altre, etc. etc..........non giudicare e non prender a fede ciò che lui dice..............se fgosse sincero lo sarebbe stato anche con la moglie..........non lo è stato uan volta, non è detto che con te lo sia stato........resetta....rileggi ogni virgola alla luce di ora................fai come me, fai come ti ho detto io.............ancora ragioni secondo quello che ti dice la tua testa......ragiona secondo quello che la realtà ti dice!!!!


----------



## Old ancheIO (13 Settembre 2009)

Lo so, ma è dura...sono soli 2 giorni...sto cominciando a pensare anche io che forse ciò che lui vuole è una seconda madre che lo aspetti a casa, a cucinare per lui, a lavare i suoi abiti (spesso macchiati dal mio fondotinta...) e non me, che sono una sua "pari", non me con cui voleva lavorare, sognare ed amare tutto insieme...una vita insieme...che stupida!!!
Però qlk volta nella rabbia gliel'ho detto che lei è una seconda madre...e che io non sarei stata la terza... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ahi ahi ahi............si uccide di lavoro? eperchè non va a casa a riposarsi quando finisce di esser stanco dal lavoro anzichè trovarsi donne con cui prender in giro la moglie?
> 
> La moglei non fa un c...o..........che l'ha sposata a fare? la conosceva no? magari anche lui vuole che stia a casa ad aspettarlo, crescer gli eventuali figli che dice di non volere da lei ma da altre, etc. etc..........non giudicare e non prender a fede ciò che lui dice..............se fgosse sincero lo sarebbe stato anche con la moglie..........non lo è stato uan volta, non è detto che con te lo sia stato........resetta....rileggi ogni virgola alla luce di ora................fai come me, fai come ti ho detto io.............ancora ragioni secondo quello che ti dice la tua testa......ragiona secondo quello che la realtà ti dice!!!!


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> Lo so, ma è dura...sono soli 2 giorni...sto cominciando a pensare anche io che forse ciò che lui vuole è una seconda madre che lo aspetti a casa, a cucinare per lui, a lavare i suoi abiti (spesso macchiati dal mio fondotinta...) e non me, che sono una sua "pari", non me con cui voleva lavorare, sognare ed amare tutto insieme...una vita insieme...che stupida!!!
> Però qlk volta nella rabbia gliel'ho detto che lei è una seconda madre...e che io non sarei stata la terza...


Chi ti ha detto che sua moglie non è una sua "pari".............ma abitavate in 3 in casa sua? vedi..pensi secondo un'ottica che non deve esser più quella........ pensa ad una frase.............scrivela e rileggila..........dovunque ci vedi qualche cosa che non torna cancelal e riscrivila nel modo esatto.............molto probabilmente lui è un insicuro egocentrico e lei una mammina ma non è detto che sia così...........il loro potrebbe essere un rapporto quotidiano equilibrato dove manca quel pizzico di non so cosa che lui va a cercarsi fuori, rientrando poi all'ovile.perchè è l'ovile il luogo dove vuole stare, è l'ovile che è la casa che si è scelta................ma tio pare plausibile che una giovane moglie (credio di aver capito che non son sposati da molto!) senza figli, sapendo che gira una sfasciamatrimoni perchè glielo confessa lui non faccia di tutto per incontrtarti e demarcare il territorio o quantomeno non attuai tutto ciò che è nelle sue possibilità per riprendersi il marito se ci tiene? Credi veramente che nel 2010 la toria dle lavoro regga? stiamo al tempo del dopoguerra dove le moglie venivano cornificate ma poichè casalinghe con 2,3 figli corcate di botte e insulti dovevao star zitte e andarsi anche a battere il petto in Chiesa ogni domenica? Orsù...sveglia...non dormire come ho dormito io.... non pensare come avresti pensato fino a qualche giorno fa...sua moglie è la controfaccia della stessa moneta che sei tu... e lui il portamonete....

Ti rileggo stasera..........non ho finito con la cernita dei vestiti.......devo portare quellic he di sicuro non voglio a chi non ha soldi per permetterseli........non ho bisogno per vestirmi da vamp per far sì che chi non brilla di luce propria brilli di luce riflessa!!!


----------



## Old ancheIO (13 Settembre 2009)

Spero di arrivare presto a convincermi almeno con la ragione dell'impossibilità di avere un futuro con lui...perché è vero che ho chiuso...ma spero ancora che torni per dirmi che l'ha lasciata....ma perché ad alcune persone riesce ed a noi non è riuscita?


----------



## Old ancheIO (13 Settembre 2009)

Confesso: l'ho lasciato più per vedere come reagisce che non perché mi ero stancata di come andassero le cose...cioè un pò e un pò...


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> Spero di arrivare presto a convincermi almeno con la ragione dell'impossibilità di avere un futuro con lui...perché è vero che ho chiuso...ma spero ancora che torni per dirmi che l'ha lasciata....ma perché ad alcune persone riesce ed a noi non è riuscita?


A NOI NON E' SUCCESSA - ALMENO A ME - PERCHE' IO GIOCAVO A MONOPOLI E LUI A RISIKO... IO LO AMAVO E LUI CHIAMAVA AMORE LA VOGLIA CHE AVEVA DI PRENDERSI UN DIVERSIVO NELAL VITA NON TENENDO A MENTE CHE IO ERA UNA PERSONA CHE POTEVA FARSI MALE AVENDO LUI DICHIARATO FALSE REGOLE DEL GIOCO, BLUFFANDO..... 
IO CREDO DI ESSER CONTENTA DI NON ESSER RIUSCITA A CORONARE IL MIO AMORE..............LO DICO PIANGENDO, MA E' STATO MEGLIO COSI'....TANTO SE I PRESUPPOSTI ERANO DIVERSI CI SAREBBE RICADUTO, CON UN'ALTRA...........MI AVREBBE RUBATO ALTRI ANNI...MI SAREI ILLUSA ALTRI ANNI...........E LE CONSEGUENZE SAREBBERO STATE PEGGIORI............ALMENO IL POCO CHE HO (CASA, LAVORO, AMICI) SONO COSE SOLO MIE, IN CUI LUI NON E' ENTRATO ECONOMICAMENTE, AMICALMENTE, DANDOMI AIUTO ALCUNO.........QUESTO NON L'HA TOCCATO, NON L'HA SPORCATO, QUESTO NON MI RICORDA NOI MA E' SOLO MIO............

Guarda, un consiglio..............cmbia chiave di lettura.cmbia modo di parlare.modo di pensare. Mi sembri me 3 settimane fa...........che ci vuoi costruire con uno che non sa cosa vuole costruire?

L'hai lasciato per vedere come andrà a finire................carissima, te lo dico io............magari torna.magari lascia la moglie.............ma tu scrivitelo sullo specchio del bagno così loleggi tutte le mattine e tutte le sere quando ti trucchi e strucchi: l'ha fatto ad una, è un incostante, egoista, codardo, può farlo9 anche a me! Se ti metti il giubbotto antiproiettile puoi andarci a fare un'incursione, a petto nudo no.................se vuoi rischiare devi sapere cosa rischi.....non a parole.................a fatti.................a parole anche i tossici ogni volta promettono smetterò, ce la farò, non lo farò più.................e poi io li trovo buttti sulle panchine, agli angoli dei palazzi.............pensi che non capiscano che fa male? a parole sì, ma a fatti è un'altra cosa............
cambia modo di pensare.........e di parlare..........anche per me è difficile...............anche io lo faccio ancora (ma la mia storia è diversa non migliore, peggiore, più facile o difficile, solo moooooooooooooolto più lunga con consuetidini mooooooooooooooooolto più radicate  e quindi difficili da strapiantare!!! e quindi per me è più lungo il percorso!!!)...
Evita di tornare in ciò che non puoi gestire... perchè non lo puoi gestire se hai accettato cose che una persona normale non accetterebbe (il libro nascosto per una moglie che sa...due idiozie in una! ma io facevo di peggio, tranquilla!!!!)..............non devi colpevolizzarti per non aver capito...............ora che hai capito devi imparare a non accettarlo più e come direbbe qui più di qualcuna a capire perchè hai potuto accettare.......... ecco, io la I parte la sto affrontando a fatica ma la sto prendendo di petto (rileggo, vomito, comincio a vedere cose che non vedevo e a rileggere 9 anninelal giusta ottica...) la II parte è troppo lontana da me e chissà se mai ci arriverò anche se capisco potrebbe esser necessaria............ tu devi iniziare dallo step 1..........evitare di pensare ancora sotto il suocono d'ombra....sei sola, se tiu voleva ti sceglieva, non ti ha scelto e quindi riprenditi te stessa e la verità reale non la tua o la sua verità............


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Settembre 2009)

Ragazze le storie finiscono.
Finiscono anche senza tradimenti, anche senza essere state amanti.
Finiscono matrimoni con 1 o 3 o 5 figli...
Non è che a voi è capitato il peggio e siete state le più ingannate della terra!
Anzi voi vi sentivate forti perché vi credevate dalla parte di quello che mentiva a un'altra e questo vi ha fatto credere immuni dalle menzogne, invece di rendervi consapevoli di farne parte.
Finché a essere ingannata, vilipesa, denigrata e umiliata era un'altra vi stava bene.
Prima di pensare a cercare un uomo migliore lavorate per essere voi donne migliori.
Donne che considerano con realismo le conseguenze dei loro atti anche per gli altri.
Dire che il tradimento o essere amanti capita è un'idiozia, ma prima ancora è un'ipocrisia.
Sabete bene che per attuare quel tradimento avete dovuto essere complici di una serie di atti progressivi e che sarebbe bastato di compierne uno per non diventarlo.
Non vi condanno succede di volere qualcosa oltre la ragionevolezza. 
Ma cercate di essere realiste, senza alibi e senza commiserarvi.
Volevate sentirvi donne di valore e autonome e consapevoli rispetto alle tradite; riconoscete di non esserlo state.
Voi sapevate che c'era un'altra che avrebbe sofferto, ma a voi dell'altra non fregava nulla.
Ora che siete voi a sentirve tradite provate in minima parte a sentire quel dolore, ma ricordate che a voi sono state fatte promesse in un letto, in un ristorante, in macchina da chi promesse più impegnative e controfirmate le aveva fatte pubblicamente davanti a testimoni e genitori.
Rientrate nella realtà.
Tinkerbell sai la solidarietà che ti ho dimostrato, ma stai attenta a non creare un'altro grande tradimento, dopo il grande amore.
Tu hai qualche vestito e brevi momenti in 9 anni da buttare, c'è chi ha dovuto buttare via una vita.
Ridimensionate la delusione e il dolore.


----------



## Amoremio (13 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> *...ora per esempio, in qst mmento cosa strà facendo?!...qst domanda mi sta torturando...mio dio quanto sto male!MALEDETTA ME!Quel giorno non poteva venirmi una febbre a 40?!*


magari sta broccolando un'altra stupida come te

qualunque cosa faccia, sono caxxi suoi
come se li faceva prima
solo che prima se li faceva con te
ma erano solo caxxi suoi non vostri

magari se non trova nient'altro
tra un po' di tempo torna a raccontarti quanto ti ama e che si è allontanato per il timore di arti del male e che lui non ti merita ma non riesce a  non amarti
te lo riprenderesti?


a parte questo.

quanti anni hai AncheIo?

ti rendi conto di quanto te la racconti?


----------



## Amoremio (13 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> Glielo impediva il mio non avere ancora una forte indipendenza economica (io gli ho sempre detto che non volevo vivere a suo carico...sebbene la moglie nn faccia un c**** e fa la signora mentre lui si uccide di lavoro!), il non avere un posto dove andare insieme, il senso di responsabilità nel non lasciarla improvvisamente prima che lei avesse trovato un lavoro...
> Io ci ho creduto...e mi sembrava anche un atteggiamento responsabile...


sei stupida
cerca di non essere anche becera e str....


----------



## Old Staff (13 Settembre 2009)

*Amoremio*



Amoremio ha detto:


> sei stupida
> cerca di non essere anche becera e str....


Riteniamo questo modo di esprimersi lesivo per l'utente in oggetto. 
E' il primo ed unico avvertimento prima procedere alle sanzioni previste.
Saluti


----------



## Old ancheIO (13 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ​
> Dunque:
> *io non mi sono sentita mai forte, neanche all'inizio...ed a chiudere sono stata io proprio perché non volevo essere la sua amante!Né volevo che un'altra fosse denigrata o cose simili...*
> 
> ...


*Io gli ho detto dal primo giorno che non sarei stata la sua amante. Stavo solo aspettando, fidandomi (ED IN QST HO SBAGLIATO!) i tempi tecnici (come li chiamava lui) per chiudere civilmente il suo matrimonio...quando dopo 6 mesi, mi sono resa conto di essermi sbagliata a credere nei suoi propositi, ho chiuso.*
*Ho già ammesso di essermi persa, di aver perso i miei valori...non faccio l'amante di professione...né mi sono sentita tale...o meglio qnd ho realizzato, ho chiuso...non ho bisogno dell'inquisizione...solo di qlk consiglio, di qlk carezza virtuale...non si è bravi solo perché si è traditi o cattivi solo perhé si è stati amanti...si soffre in entrambi i casi...ed avendo provato entrambe le esperienze, ti assicuro che qst seconda è ben più terribile delle altre oppost messe insieme.*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Settembre 2009)

Staff ha detto:


> Riteniamo questo modo di esprimersi lesivo per l'utente in oggetto.
> E' il primo ed unico avvertimento prima procedere alle sanzioni previste.
> Saluti


 E' stata l'utente in oggetto a essere offensiva nei confronti di tutte le mogli che non hanno un'attività lavorativa fuori casa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> *Io gli ho detto dal primo giorno che non sarei stata la sua amante. Stavo solo aspettando, fidandomi (ED IN QST HO SBAGLIATO!) i tempi tecnici (come li chiamava lui) per chiudere civilmente il suo matrimonio...quando dopo 6 mesi, mi sono resa conto di essermi sbagliata a credere nei suoi propositi, ho chiuso.*
> *Ho già ammesso di essermi persa, di aver perso i miei valori...non faccio l'amante di professione...né mi sono sentita tale...o meglio qnd ho realizzato, ho chiuso...non ho bisogno dell'inquisizione...solo di qlk consiglio, di qlk carezza virtuale...non si è bravi solo perché si è traditi o cattivi solo perhé si è stati amanti...si soffre in entrambi i casi...ed avendo provato entrambe le esperienze, ti assicuro che qst seconda è ben più terribile delle altre oppost messe insieme.*


Le carezze e neppure virtuali le puoi trovare da qualche tua amica che magari ti ha incoraggiata a sentirti "la donna del destino" .
Non hai assolutamente letto quel che ti ho scritto.
Tu stai rispondendo che quando hai capito che ti mentiva hai chiuso.
E' una risposta egocentrata che non considera la realtà dei fatti.
Rileggi con spirito di umiltà e non con l'impegno a difenderti. 
Non ti accusa nessuno, sei tu che hai usato parole offensive nei confronti della donna che hai contribuito a tradire e per estensione a tutte le mogli che non hanno un lavoro esterno alla famiglia.


----------



## Old ancheIO (13 Settembre 2009)

*Vabbè...ho capito vuoi farmi cacciare fuori dal forum...io non ho offeso nessuno, ho solo racconato cosa mi è accaduto...*


Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le carezze e neppure virtuali le puoi trovare da qualche tua amica che magari ti ha incoraggiata a sentirti "la donna del destino" .
> Non hai assolutamente letto quel che ti ho scritto.
> Tu stai rispondendo che quando hai capito che ti mentiva hai chiuso.
> E' una risposta egocentrata che non considera la realtà dei fatti.
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> *Vabbè...ho capito vuoi farmi cacciare fuori dal forum...io non ho offeso nessuno, ho solo racconato cosa mi è accaduto...*


 Questa risposta  mi pare assolutamente fuori luogo e piuttosto trolleggiante... io non so ballare.


----------



## Old ancheIO (13 Settembre 2009)

*...a parte tutto io sto male...*


----------



## Old Staff (13 Settembre 2009)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' stata l'utente in oggetto a essere offensiva nei confronti di tutte le mogli che non hanno un'attività lavorativa fuori casa.


Se facciamo passare questo concetto, autorizziamo ogni svillaneggiamento di ritorno.
Se un'utente si esprime in modo offensivo per la morale, ha un senso darle della stupida ed altre definizioni analoghe?  Se si vuole ribattere a tono non è necessario scendere a compromessi con il proprio linguaggio abituale, se di migliore qualità, nè uscire dal merito del tema.
Ci sono infiniti modi per far intendere che si é stati/e offensivi senza diventarlo a propria volta. 
Saluti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Settembre 2009)

Staff ha detto:


> Se facciamo passare questo concetto, autorizziamo ogni svillaneggiamento di ritorno.
> Se un'utente si esprime in modo offensivo per la morale, ha un senso darle della stupida ed altre definizioni analoghe? Se si vuole ribattere a tono non è necessario scendere a compromessi con il proprio linguaggio abituale, se di migliore qualità, nè uscire dal merito del tema.
> Ci sono infiniti modi per far intendere che si é stati/e offensivi senza diventarlo a propria volta.
> Saluti


 La cosa deve essere reciproca, però.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> *...a parte tutto io sto male...*


Ti sembra che le risposte che hai avuto non mirassero a farti uscire da questo stato?
A me non pare che fossero né offensive né insensibili.
Dirti che sei stata sfortunata non farebbe che farti crogiolare in una situazione in cui sei entrata senza piena coscienza di quel che era.
Le risposte tendono a farti riprendere il contatto con la realtà.


----------



## Old Staff (13 Settembre 2009)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La cosa deve essere reciproca, però.


Sicuramente, ma se nessuno comincia, si fa fede a chi da più tempo é sul forum e dovrebbe conoscerne le regole e la netiquette.
Saluti


----------



## Old ancheIO (13 Settembre 2009)

...*non ho parlato male di nessuno, ho usato un aggettivo infelice che tra l'altro ho messo tra le virgolette per dire che noi lavoriamo nello stesso settore...e cmq io aspettavo paziente che lei avesse un'indipendenza economica...non ho offeso le donne che non lavorano, ho solo raccontato la mia storia: ho creduto che lui volesse costruire un futuro con me ed ero d'accordo con lui, nel chiudere nel modo più civile possibile la storia precedente...e cmq per me non ci son state cenette, vestiti o regali...ho solo atteso...invano...*


----------



## Amoremio (13 Settembre 2009)

Staff ha detto:


> Se facciamo passare questo concetto, autorizziamo ogni svillaneggiamento di ritorno.
> Se un'utente si esprime in modo offensivo per la morale, ha un senso darle della stupida ed altre definizioni analoghe? Se si vuole ribattere a tono non è necessario scendere a compromessi con il proprio linguaggio abituale, se di migliore qualità, nè uscire dal merito del tema.
> Ci sono infiniti modi per far intendere che si é stati/e offensivi senza diventarlo a propria volta.
> Saluti


*è stata l'utente a chiedere che le si desse della stupida*
per aver creduto all'incredibile,
dicendo che le sarebbe servito



ancheIO ha detto:


> *..chmatemi stupida, ve ne prego! Magari rinsavisco!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
io ho aderito alla richiesta perchè, nella migliore delle ipotesi, lo è stata e parecchio


*non le ho detto sei b... e s...*
benchè le sue parole lo siano
*l'ho invitata a cercare di non esserlo*
e questo è anche per il suo bene

1) crede ancora a ciò che le è stato detto
2) offende una persona che avrebbe ben più diritto di offendere lei
3) di fatto sta facendo la 3^ madre, ma naturalmente, secondo lei,
la moglie non è all'altezza del bel tomo
lei si (e questo potrebbe anche essere vero, e non è un complimento)

ritengo che l'intervento fosse congruo, potenzialmente utile 
e anche moderato

anche la parolaccia non richiesta (e tronca)
serviva per farle capire la realtà del suo comportamento


----------



## Amoremio (13 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> ...*non ho parlato male di nessuno, ho usato *


si , hai parlato male della donna che volevi e vuoi soppiantare
(





> la moglie nn faccia un c**** e fa la signora mentre lui si uccide di lavoro


)
senza contare che lei non ti ha rubato nulla
tu invece ....
almeno ci hai provato



ancheIO ha detto:


> ...*noi lavoriamo nello stesso settore...*


ma nemmeno tu mi sembra abbia una posizione professionale solidissima



ancheIO ha detto:


> ...*e cmq io aspettavo paziente che lei avesse un'indipendenza economica.....*


se non lavora potrebbe non essere interessata a farlo solo per non aver diritto agli alimenti, non credi?



ancheIO ha detto:


> ...*...non ho offeso le donne che non lavorano, ...*


l'intenzione da me percepita era infatti l'offesa nei confronti di chi, con buon diritto teneva vincolato il tuo "principe"



ancheIO ha detto:


> ...* ho creduto che lui volesse costruire un futuro con me *


hai atto male e non hai ancora capito l'ampiezza dell'errore




ancheIO ha detto:


> ...*ed ero d'accordo con lui, nel chiudere nel modo più civile possibile la storia precedente......*


ma lui non era affatto d'accordo con te

una moglie che non vede o accetta
fa molto comodo 
a chi strombazza in giro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> Glielo impediva il mio non avere ancora una forte indipendenza economica (io gli ho sempre detto che non volevo vivere a suo carico*...sebbene la moglie nn faccia un c**** e fa la signora mentre lui si uccide di lavoro!),* il non avere un posto dove andare insieme, il senso di responsabilità nel non lasciarla improvvisamente prima che lei avesse trovato un lavoro...
> Io ci ho creduto...e mi sembrava anche un atteggiamento responsabile...


Questo è offensivo nei confronti delle moglie in oggetto e di tutte le mogli che non hanno un'attività lavorativa extrafamigliare.
E che ha portato alla risposta di amoremio.
Non è una polemica nei confronti di staff (rispetto alle utenti interessate), ma un chiaramente, né, tanto meno nei confronti della nuova utente (benché mi paia trolleggiante, ma non possono i miei dubbi determinare le risposte, infatti sono stata in tema).


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ​
> 
> Ridimensionate la delusione e il dolore.


Più ridimensionata di così!


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> *i...si soffre in entrambi i casi...ed avendo provato entrambe le esperienze, ti assicuro che qst seconda è ben più terribile delle altre oppost messe insieme.*


....anche io ho provato entrambe le esperienze e ti posso dire che non c'è una gerarchia di valori nel dolore, questo è quanto più forte quanto ti sei sentita umiliata. Io a parità di anni persi e a differenza di situazioni una classifica del dolore (più allora? più ora?) non te la saprei fare. So solo che ora ho capito che preferisco esser ferita senza sapere e senza averne avuto nè sentore nè motivo piuttosto che essendomelo in qualche modo cercato da me e avendone comunque potenzialmente creato ad un'altra donna. Quiesta volte forse mi fa paradossalmente più male perchè sono anche io (oltre che lui) a sapere di aver sbagliato e a farmi schifo...nell'altro caso non avevo molte colpe, e lo schifoso traditore menzognero era solo lui!

Guarda, anche io - che la mia storia può in qualche modo esser simile alla tua - ti ho fatto notare che non era giusto, nè coerente col tuo modo di inserirti in un rapporto già esistente nè tantomeno ti sarebbe servito a nulla parlare in certi termini di un rapporto di scelta reciproca ben diverso da quello che tu (ed io) hai (abbiamo) vissuto.... e ti ho detto: se tu lo conoscevi prima si sposasse chieditelO: perchè non ha scelto te ma lei? e rileggi ciò che ti è successo, e impara anche a posteriori a rispettare chi non hai rispettato, chè essendo durato solo 6 mesi lo strazio, magari può servirti da esperienza il dolore almeno per evitare la prossima volat di crederti migliore, diversa di qualcun'altra che magari è molto molto molto simile (o migliore) di te. Non lo sai. Non lo so. Non giudicare. Tu (io) sei (siamo) le prime giudicabili: da noi stesse in primis.


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti sembra che le risposte che hai avuto non mirassero a farti uscire da questo stato?
> A me non pare che fossero né offensive né insensibili.
> Dirti che sei stata sfortunata non farebbe che farti crogiolare in una situazione in cui sei entrata senza piena coscienza di quel che era.
> Le risposte tendono a farti riprendere il contatto con la realtà.


Fidati che ha ragione! Tu puoi sempre rispondere e a tono. Rispondere è obbligarsi a pensare. Obbligarsi a raccontare ad altri  come si è letto ciò che ci è capitato. E magari mentre spieghi e controbatti ti accorgi che ciò che hai letto non era scritto proprio così nella favola ma così da te è stato interpretato. Fidati. Qui dentro non gliene frega un tubo a nessuno di cacciarti via ma neanche di fartici restare se non sei collaborativa con te stessa! Non devi esere per forza d'accordo. ma non devi pretendere che loro (anche io) non dicano (diciamo) ciò che pensano (penso).


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (13 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> Glielo impediva il mio non avere ancora una forte indipendenza economica (io gli ho sempre detto che non volevo vivere a suo carico...sebbene la moglie nn faccia un c**** e fa la signora mentre lui si uccide di lavoro!), il non avere un posto dove andare insieme, il senso di responsabilità nel non lasciarla improvvisamente prima che lei avesse trovato un lavoro...
> Io ci ho creduto...e mi sembrava anche un atteggiamento responsabile...


La signora continua a non fare un c**** mentre tu, dopo essere stata spupazzata, non sei più una novità.
Chi delle due è più furba?


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2009)

La rubrica "Cuori allo Specchio" di Massimo Gramellini si trova ogni fine settimana su LA STAMPA.


_Meglio rimanere buoni amici (se si può)
                 ALI*


                  Equalcosa rimane tra le pagine chiare e le pagine scure… e cancello il tuo nome dalla mia facciata...». Oggi mi risuona in testa Rimmel. Il titolo, caro D, certo non si adatta a te, che sei un uomo - e che uomo! - però dovrai convenire che la canzone di De Gregori dice qualcosa di noi, molto di me e del mio dolore, quello che rimane, acuto e pungente, sulla mia pagina di oggi. Mi ripassa di fronte questo anno e mezzo di incontri brevi e intensi e di lontananze lunghe ed estenuanti, spesso incomprensibili per me allora, di abbracci rari e struggenti e di delusioni ripetute e sfiancanti. È difficile per me che ti ho fatto diventare il mio sogno lasciarti andare via, ma più ancora è arduo accettare la realtà. Vedo «un futuro invadente, fossi stata un po’ più giovane, l’avrei distrutto con la fantasia, l’avrei stracciato con la fantasia...», ora invece devo guardare la realtà, voglio guardarla: ho 36 anni, è finito il tempo di inventarmi un mondo parallelo dove immagino che tutto vada come piacerebbe a me. Tu aspetti una figlia da un’altra, tu che mi parli della forza e della sincerità dei nostri sentimenti (!), dici che hai saputo che lei era incinta proprio quando eri pronto a lasciarla (per metterti con me? questo non l’hai mai detto&#8230 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    e solo ora trovo il coraggio di ammettere la cosa più evidente, che tu hai concepito (voi avete concepito) quella bambina quando era un anno che ci vedevamo! Quale sincerità, quale amore (chiedo a me stessa)? Queste parole non ci sono nemmeno nella canzone di De Gregori… solo la tristezza di una storia finita, di cui l’unica cosa che rimane è una foto. A me non resta nemmeno quella.
«Ora le tue labbra puoi spedirle a un indirizzo nuovo...», non in senso letterale (ci sono stati sempre fin troppi indirizzi a cui le hai spedite), ma nel senso che non hai più bisogno di mascherarti di fronte a me… Io voglio guardarti per come sei, voglio affrontare la situazione per com’è. Se ci riuscirò, sarò io a sovrapporre la tua faccia «a quella di chissà chi altro», a lasciare che il ricordo del tempo (non) insieme voli finalmente libero nel vento che trascina via i rami secchi del passato.
Se ci riuscirò, almeno, sentirò di non aver perduto del tutto la mia dignità. Allora potrò dire che qualcosa rimane. Ma di me, non di te… e tanto meno di noi.
_ 

*Risposta*
                    Carissima Ali, sono il tuo D. Un uomo - e che uomo! - lievemente confuso dopo che il postino del cuore mi ha fatto bere un intruglio a base di verità. Sono qui per parlarti «dei miei alibi e delle tue ragioni». Le mani scorrono sulla tastiera del computer come in un flusso di coscienza, comunicando ciò che penso e sento davvero: un fenomeno increscioso del quale anticipatamente mi scuso.

Vedi, Ali, «chi mi ha fatto le carte mi ha chiamato vincente, ma è uno zingaro, un trucco» e tu sei entrata nella mia vita nel momento in cui il rapporto con quell’altra donna si incanalava nell’alveo della noia. Niente più emozioni, brividi, desideri. Avevo bisogno di sentirmi uomo - e che uomo ! - e mi sono preso una cotta per te, che mi consideravi un dio. Provavo una «santa voglia di vivere» e tu, «dolce Venere di Rimmel», eri abbastanza innamorata da accettare il ruolo della ragazza in lista d’attesa. Mi piacevi. Ma questo non significa che fossi pronto ad amarti. Hai dato troppa importanza alle mie parole, sottovalutando il linguaggio dei gesti, cioè il tempo che ti dedicavo: decisamente poco, eppure è «tutto quello che hai di me».

Ho pensato: come potrò tenere il piede in due scarpe senza prendermi almeno una storta? Poi ho visto che ci riuscivo benissimo. È incredibile quante cose impossibili mi riescano, ultimamente. Persino fare un figlio con una donna che non amo. Ma devi capirmi: l’ambiguità della nostra situazione mi stava cominciando a pesare. Mi rendevo conto dai tuoi sfoghi, ma ancor più dai tuoi silenzi, che volevi di più. Non avevo la forza di lasciarti, né la pazienza per mettermi nelle condizioni di farmi lasciare da te. Dovevo fare qualcosa di irreparabile per risolvere la questione. Il mio non è stato un ragionamento, ma uno stato d’animo. E quando la mia compagna mi ha detto di essere rimasta incinta, ho pensato: ecco il segnale che attendevo. 

Adesso mi accusi di averti ingannata. E hai ragione. Ma mi facevi troppo comodo per rischiare di perderti. Meglio tenerti buona con promesse vaghe e dilatorie. Ero il più forte. E non perché ero l’uomo - e che uomo! Ma perché dei due ero quello che amava di meno e che aveva un’altra storia. In fondo, io stavo con due donne, tu soltanto con me. Non c’era equilibrio. E in qualsiasi coppia, se uno dei due è in posizione di forza, puoi stare certa che ne approfitterà. 

Non incolparmi di questo. Sei tu che mi hai immaginato diverso da quello che ero e hai accettato di giocare in una condizione di inferiorità, abbeverandoti alle mie panzane di maschio opportunista. Se posso darti un consiglio, la prossima volta tieniti alla larga dagli uomini infelicemente accoppiati: sono i più pericolosi. «Meglio rimanere buoni amici, come noi» (fra qualche secolo, naturalmente, perché ho l’impressione che se tu mi incontrassi adesso, mi svuoteresti un pitale di improperi sulla testa).

MASSIMO GRAMELLINI


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> La rubrica "Cuori allo Specchio" di Massimo Gramellini si trova ogni fine settimana su LA STAMPA.
> 
> 
> _Meglio rimanere buoni amici (se si può)_
> ...


 Grande Gramellini!


----------



## Old Raffaella (13 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> La rubrica "Cuori allo Specchio" di Massimo Gramellini si trova ogni fine settimana su LA STAMPA.
> 
> 
> _Meglio rimanere buoni amici (se si può)
> ...


Sono sconvolta....


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Settembre 2009)

Guarda che è esattamente quello che chiedevi tu nel tuo 3d...perchè uno si attacca per anni alla stessa donna!


----------



## Old ancheIO (14 Settembre 2009)

*Grazie Verena,*
*è ciò di cui avevo bisogno...la stampo e la appendo nell'armadio...così ogni mattino prima di uscire, prima di vestirmi, mi vestirò di una consapevolezza crescente...*
*GRAZIE 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*



Verena67 ha detto:


> La rubrica "Cuori allo Specchio" di Massimo Gramellini si trova ogni fine settimana su LA STAMPA.
> 
> 
> _Meglio rimanere buoni amici (se si può)_
> ...


----------



## Old ancheIO (14 Settembre 2009)

*Stampato!*


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2009)

prego!


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> Glielo impediva il mio non avere ancora una forte indipendenza economica (*io gli ho sempre detto che non volevo vivere a suo carico...sebbene la moglie nn faccia un c**** e fa la signora mentre lui si uccide di lavoro*!), il non avere un posto dove andare insieme, il senso di responsabilità nel non lasciarla improvvisamente prima che lei avesse trovato un lavoro...
> Io ci ho creduto...e mi sembrava anche un atteggiamento responsabile...


Son sicura a lui faccia molto comodo quella situazione.

Comunque tu dovresti evitare giudizi sulla moglie, i loro accordi non sono mica cazzi tuoi sai


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> Care amiche,
> è successo anche a me...lui era ed è sposato...io ero e sono single...
> ho letto un pò di interventi, compresa un' intervista che mi ha fatto riflettere un bel pò...
> oggi l'ho lasciato, dopo sei mesi...lui, cm sembra che facciano tutti, mi ha detto "ti amo" dal primo giorno...mi ha fatto sognare, ha detto di volere dei figli da me e non dalla moglie, ma avremmo dovuto aspettare...che la moglie trovasse un suo equilibrio senza di lui...ei sapeva tutto di noi da pochi giorni dopo che ci siamo messi insieme...ma poi non è andata come volevamo...lui ha cominciato a dire che non poteva fare di più, ha cominciato a trattarmi con sufficiena, a concedermi pochi minuti con il contagocce ed io ho preso la decisione più dolorosa della mia vita: l'ho lasciato pur amandolo ancora...la mia speranza è ora che non avendomi più "a portata di mano" , capisca che non può stare senza di me ed acceleri i tempi di separazione dalla moglie...ma è solo una spernza...di certo so che continuando così avrei fatto del male solo a me stessa...cominciavo a non sentirmi più la sua fidanzata ma la sua amante...quale in effetti sono stata...ma fino ad un mese fa era diverso...noi stavamo aspettando insieme e la sera trascorrevamo ore a chattare e la moglie sapeva benissimo che chattava con me...
> ...


Ma per favore... la rete ve l'andate a cercare. Almeno un briciolo di ammissione di colpa, ogni tanto. Questi uomini saranno prevedibili con le loro misere ipocrisie, ma anche voi lo siete. Non siete affatto meglio di loro. Prima vi ci buttate, sapendo perfettamente che state prendendo il posto di un'altra donna (e fregandovene bellamente) e poi colpevolizzate lui e la moglie. 
Ognuno ha le sue colpe, e prima di puntare il dito sugli altri, puntatelo su te stessa. Ti sarà anche più facile uscirne, se lasci da parte il vittimismo.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Settembre 2009)

Quoto Moltimodi e lo dico sempre. Se non ci si assume la responsabilità ( e ancora non ve l'ho sentito fare, Campanellino sto guardando anche te...) non si guarisce.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Settembre 2009)

Aggiungo: la rivalità con la moglie rende tutto piu' eccitante. Il tradimento è  in primis un peccato di hubrys, superbia, per tutte le persone coinvolte (tradito escluso).


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> *Aggiungo: la rivalità con la moglie rende tutto piu' eccitante*. Il tradimento è in primis un peccato di hubrys, superbia, per tutte le persone coinvolte (tradito escluso).


 Non ci avevo mai pensato... però mi sa che hai ragione.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Quoto Moltimodi e lo dico sempre. Se non ci si assume la responsabilità ( e ancora non ve l'ho sentito fare, Campanellino sto guardando anche te...) non si guarisce.


a me pare che Tink l'abbia fatto


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2009)

*ot*

che capolavoro rimmel.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non ci avevo mai pensato... però mi sa che hai ragione.


a me la rivalità della str... , nell'evidenza con cui si è andata manifestando, mi mortifica, pensa un po'.

soprattutto perchè ritengo che non sia degna nemmeno di farmi da zerbino

ho visto troppo, ho saputo troppo

e  penso resterei della stessa idea anche se le cose si capovolgessero


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Aggiungo: la rivalità con la moglie rende tutto piu' eccitante. Il tradimento è in primis un peccato di *hubrys,* superbia, per tutte le persone coinvolte (tradito escluso).


hubris, termine greco.

te lo dico perché so che ci tieni alla correttezza
ma Hybris...sì, la tracotanza
caspita concetti davvero affascinanti


----------



## Ingenua (15 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a me la rivalità della str... , nell'evidenza con cui si è andata manifestando, mi mortifica, pensa un po'.
> 
> soprattutto perchè ritengo che non sia degna nemmeno di farmi da zerbino
> 
> ...


Anch'io la penso così. Non c'è assolutamente rivalità con la mezza tr..etta. L'ho conosciuta e dico che solo ua con il cervello così vuoto poteva fare questo in primis alla sua famglia. No ci sarebbe rivalità nemmeno a giocare a... scopa!!!


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Anch'io la penso così. Non c'è assolutamente rivalità con la mezza tr..etta. L'ho conosciuta e dico che solo ua con il cervello così vuoto poteva fare questo in primis alla sua famglia. No ci sarebbe rivalità nemmeno a giocare a... scopa!!!


Io le odio certe espressioni.

Guarda senza offesa ma non ti fai un favore a scrivere certe cose.


----------



## Ingenua (15 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io le odio certe espressioni.
> 
> Guarda senza offesa ma non ti fai un favore a scrivere certe cose.


Era solo una battuta!!!!! ogni tanto ci vuole eh!


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2009)

Rimmel. Assolutamente il pezzo migliore di De Gregori, assieme a "Non c'è niente da capire"


----------



## brugola (15 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> Glielo impediva il mio non avere ancora una forte indipendenza economica (io gli ho sempre detto che non volevo vivere a suo carico...*sebbene la moglie nn faccia un c**** e fa la signora mentre lui si uccide di lavoro!*), il non avere un posto dove andare insieme, il senso di responsabilità nel non lasciarla improvvisamente prima che lei avesse trovato un lavoro...
> Io ci ho creduto...e mi sembrava anche un atteggiamento responsabile...


 chi prima arriva meglio alloggia


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a me pare che Tink l'abbia fatto


A lei non pare perchè devo ammettere di essere malata mentale come mi ha diagnosticato...poi ammetterà che la I cosa che ho fatto è dire - dopo i primi 2/3 gg. di cono d'ombra - che è stata colpa mia l'essermi infilata in detta situazione, essermi foderata gli occhi di prosciuttto e avergli permesso tanto...lui ci ha messo di suo ma io tantissimo di mio. E io la moglie non ho mai pensato fosse peggiore o migliore di me. Mai dati giudizi sulal sua famiglia, semmai ne ho dati su di me e il mio senso di colpa rispetto alla sua famiglia ha giocato un ruolo importante nel mio essermi mesdsa nel cantuccio non avendolo obbligato a scelte che prima mi avrebbero costretto a vedere, sentire, capire ciò che avrei COMUNQUE dovuto vedere, sentire, capire. Mi pare di averlo fatto... Ci saranno sotto altri 1000 motivi per cui mi son messa nelle condizioni di esser trattata così e non essermi nè liberata della gabbia in cui m'ero messa nè altro... per ora non li trovo, ma ci sono perchè 9 anni son un tempo bastevole affinchè qualsiasi idiota si accorga che AMORE è solo una parola se non c'è neanche un piccolo fatto ad essa susseguente...
Però ognuno ha il suo parere. E a me servon i pareri di tutti qui dentro!
E comunque anche se io un minimo di autocritica me la fosis fatta non è che voglio il premio... potevo pensarci prima!
Per quanto riguarda la hybris non è cosa che mi è appartenuta. Io non mi son messa in competizione con nessuno, mi son messa all'angoletto, forse perchè una parte di me (boh, mi sta pure venendo in mente questo ora dato che ogni mezz'ora tento di dargli una lettura a tuto questo tempo perso!) si è addirittura sentita diversa, inferiore, peggiore...a gara con A. io non avrei mai fatto...forse manco volevo fregarglielo il marito se il marito non si fosse sua sponte (e infatti non l'ha fatto) "deciso a decidersi" raccontando fandonie a destra e a manca.


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (15 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> ...e poi io gli ho detto che con me non avrebbe avuto rapporti se non li avesse chiusi con lei.....



...dicono sempre cosi'.........


----------



## brugola (15 Settembre 2009)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> ...dicono sempre cosi'.........


e alcune continuano a crederlo..
imbarazzante


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Settembre 2009)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> ...dicono sempre cosi'.........


Non è vero...io sapevo che anche se sporadicamente (bè, quest anno mi pare abbia fatto 27 anni di matrimonio quindi credo che lo sporadivcamente fosse dato dalla noia, dala stanchezza lavorativa e familiar, dall'abitudine, non altro!) aveva rpporti con la moglie... non mi sarei mai sognata di dirgli "ah sì? o me o lei"... mi pareva ovvio che la miaposizione era una posizione dove non potevo dettar regole... non c'ho mai provato a dirgli basta o me o lei sessualmente parlando... anche se lui mi riempiva delle solite strunz. che lo faceva perchè era lei che si avvicinava e io a controbattere a teatrino che se una non ti tira non può materialmente succeder nulla... ma non mi sono mai permessa di dire tal cosa, ero io che avrei dovuto evitare, mica la moglie!!! E lui, tutto sommato, ha mentito sul senso di ciò che faceva ma a volte me lo diceva che i rapporti continuavano... perchè l'ho accettato? stiamo sempre lì!!!


----------



## Amoremio (15 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e alcune continuano a crederlo..
> imbarazzante


ma lo credono?

secondo me poche lo credono
molte se lo raccontano

forse hanno un'enorme autostima (grandemente ingiustificata)

ma quante storie leggiamo di relazioni extra con incontri sessuali limitati da impegni e difficoltà?
quale donna crederebbe davvero che il proprio amante non faccia sesso con la moglie da mesi o anni e lei non abbia nulla da dire?
o che lo faccia raramente e di malavoglia solo perchè non si insospettisca?


----------



## Verena67 (15 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a me pare che Tink l'abbia fatto


 
Campanellino "a parole" si assume la responsabilità. La mia impressione (sicuramente limitata e fallace, eh) è che ANCORA non le venga dal cuore.

Lei sente responsabilità verso tutto l'universo mondo (lui la moglie le figlie l'amante il marito dell'amante) tranne che verso se stessa.

Ma ci arriverà, perché io penso sia in gamba.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a me la rivalità della str... , nell'evidenza con cui si è andata manifestando, mi mortifica, pensa un po'.
> 
> soprattutto perchè ritengo che non sia degna nemmeno di farmi da zerbino
> 
> ...





ingenua ha detto:


> Anch'io la penso così. Non c'è assolutamente rivalità con la mezza tr..etta. L'ho conosciuta e dico che solo ua con il cervello così vuoto poteva fare questo in primis alla sua famglia. No ci sarebbe rivalità nemmeno a giocare a... scopa!!!


 Ma la rivalità la sente l'amante e può essere un elemento eccitante per lei e per il traditore, non certo per la tradita che nulla sa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma lo credono?
> 
> secondo me poche lo credono
> molte se lo raccontano
> ...


 Ma il traditore trae dal tradimento gratificazione, autostima (ognuno trae autostima da cose diverse...), senso di potenza è evidente che tutto questo fa da afrodisiaco...


----------



## Amoremio (15 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> chi prima arriva meglio alloggia


tu vuoi farmi partire l'embolo, dillo che lo vuoi.

ma chi lo dice che lui si ammazza di fatica e lei non fa un c...?

e se anche fosse cosa cambia?

se uno vuole tradire, la vittima del partner becero la fa comunque
non fa un c... /pensa solo al lavoro
spende troppo/non si cura abbastanza
pensa solo ai figli/è una pessima madre (o pessimo padre)

ecc.ecc.

qualcuno tempo fa raccontò che un marito tradito secondo l'amante della moglie (rectius, secondo la moglie traditrice) era uno str.... perchè in sede di separazione aveva acconsentito a lasciarle la casa: "il bastardo non la vuole una casa così grande da pulire".


----------



## brugola (15 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tu vuoi farmi partire l'embolo, dillo che lo vuoi.
> 
> ma chi lo dice che lui si ammazza di fatica e lei non fa un c...?
> 
> ...


ma io parteggio per la moglie racchia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




questa signora si doveva svegliare prima.
e poi è cosa buona e giusta che il marito si ammazzi di fatica e lei no.
è la punizione equa dei traditori


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tu vuoi farmi partire l'embolo, dillo che lo vuoi.
> 
> ma chi lo dice che lui si ammazza di fatica e lei non fa un c...?
> 
> ...


 Esatto aveva detto proprio così.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma io parteggio per la moglie racchia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Uno non si ammazza proprio di lavoro se gli resta tempo per l'amante..


----------



## brugola (15 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Uno non si ammazza proprio di lavoro se gli resta tempo per l'amante..


ma loro sono superman


----------



## Amoremio (15 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma la rivalità la sente l'amante e può essere un elemento eccitante per lei e per il traditore, non certo per la tradita che nulla sa.


ma io mi riferivo alla mia storia di ora
in cui vedo chiaramente la rivalità che la str.... prova nei miei confronti
e non la ritengo all'altezza di sentirsi mia rivale

questo è almeno in parte indipendente dal fatto che mio marito sia rimasto con me

nel senso che se lui cambiasse idea, ne soffrirei certo moltissimo,
lei rimarrebbe una donnicciola

non sarebbe lei a  raggiungere me
ma lui a scendere al livello di lei
(comunque ad abbassarsi rispetto al mio)

scusate l'immodestia, ma è più che altro consapevolezza faticosamente raggiunta in merito alla realtà


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Campanellino "a parole" si assume la responsabilità. La mia impressione (sicuramente limitata e fallace, eh) è che ANCORA non le venga dal cuore.
> 
> Lei sente responsabilità verso tutto l'universo mondo (lui la moglie le figlie l'amante il marito dell'amante) tranne che verso se stessa.
> 
> Ma ci arriverà, perché io penso sia in gamba.


Ah no, hai ragione... la responsabilità che ho sentito e che sento verso gli altri attori (loromalgrado) di questa vicenda, è ben più ragionata con la mente e sentita con l'anima di quanto lo sia ciò che penso e sento verso me stessa... so di esser stata colpa di quanto ho voluto vivere e soprattutto di come mi sono permessa di viverlo ma è come se alzassi le spallucce rispetto a questa cosa, come non mi preoccupassi che di dirmi stupida e non di piangere e farmi sanguinare il cuore per quanto mi sono fatta...questo sì...ecco perchè ancora non mi scatta la molla del volerne trovare i motivi se ce ne sono...se intendi questo sì! Ma giuro che mi son fatta più remore, pianti, preoccupazioni per la sua famiglia di quanto me ne sia fatta per me stessa...coem se ne stessa fosse l'ultima cosa di cui occuparmi, come se mi escludessi da ogni premio o possibilità della vita...


----------



## brugola (15 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma io mi riferivo alla mia storia di ora
> in cui vedo chiaramente la rivalità che la str.... prova nei miei confronti
> e non la ritengo all'altezza di sentirsi mia rivale
> 
> ...


nel tuo caso, dato che ho letto la tua storia si.
però credo che da moglie tradita mi concentrerei più sull'omuncolo che sulla donnicciola.


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Uno non si ammazza proprio di lavoro se gli resta tempo per l'amante..


 Questa è la I cosa che le ho detto anche io!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma io mi riferivo alla mia storia di ora
> in cui vedo chiaramente la rivalità che la str.... prova nei miei confronti
> e non la ritengo all'altezza di sentirsi mia rivale
> 
> ...


 Però quando facevo queste osservazioni la buonanima diceva "allora anch'io..." in effetti ...lui pure e ....pure peggio.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ah no, hai ragione... la responsabilità che ho sentito e che sento verso gli altri attori (loromalgrado) di questa vicenda, è ben più ragionata con la mente e sentita con l'anima di quanto lo sia ciò che penso e sento verso me stessa... so di esser stata colpa di quanto ho voluto vivere e soprattutto di come mi sono permessa di viverlo ma è come se alzassi le spallucce rispetto a questa cosa, come non mi preoccupassi che di dirmi stupida e non di piangere e farmi sanguinare il cuore per quanto mi sono fatta...questo sì..*.ecco perchè ancora non mi scatta la molla del volerne trovare i motivi se ce ne sono.*..se intendi questo sì! Ma giuro che mi son fatta più remore, pianti, preoccupazioni per la sua famiglia di quanto me ne sia fatta per me stessa...coem se ne stessa fosse l'ultima cosa di cui occuparmi, come se mi escludessi da ogni premio o possibilità della vita...




ecco.

Scatterà, io aspetto.
Tutto il resto è fuffa.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Questa è la I cosa che le ho detto anche io!!!


verissimo.

Io lavoro nel pubblico e avevo meno tempo libero per cavolate del mio ex, con un lavoro nel privato di cui si lamentava sempre.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> hubris, termine greco.
> 
> te lo dico perché so che ci tieni alla correttezza
> ma Hybris...sì, la tracotanza
> caspita concetti davvero affascinanti


eh si.

I greci avevano già capito tutto.


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Settembre 2009)

E se non scatta cosa rischio? basta che non rischio di ricadere con lui il resto - che sia solitudine, che siano le pustole, che sia qualsiais piaga d'Egitto - mi va bene... lui no...e neanche altri come lui, sposati e non...
Questo dipende da me, lo so, non è che 'sta gente ti viene a suonare a casa... ci incappi e non la scansi...però io son fermamente convinta ancora che se non fosse stato accanto a  me 10 anni e non fosse stato lì al momento della mia I distruzione sentimentale io in uno così non ci sarei incappata.... generalmente, nelle amicizie, nel lavoro, nelle frequentazioni (persino per scegliere medici, parrucchieri, macellai ed erborista!) io non precchio selettiva: le persone che hanno l'aspetto di superficialità, di viversi addosso alla giornata, di mancanz di spirito critico verso se stessi ed esasperata attenzione verso i difetti/pregio altrui non li vedo di buon occhio...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> E se non scatta cosa rischio? basta che non rischio di ricadere con lui il resto - che sia solitudine, che siano le pustole, che sia qualsiais piaga d'Egitto - mi va bene... lui no...e neanche altri come lui, sposati e non...
> Questo dipende da me, lo so, non è che 'sta gente ti viene a suonare a casa... ci incappi e non la scansi...però io son fermamente convinta ancora che se non fosse stato accanto a me 10 anni e non fosse stato lì al momento della mia I distruzione sentimentale io in uno così non ci sarei incappata.... generalmente, nelle amicizie, nel lavoro, nelle frequentazioni (persino per scegliere medici, parrucchieri, macellai ed erborista!) io non precchio selettiva: le persone che hanno l'aspetto di superficialità, di viversi addosso alla giornata, di mancanz di spirito critico verso se stessi ed esasperata attenzione verso i difetti/pregio altrui non li vedo di buon occhio...


Ma i conigli mannari mica si presentano come tali... si travestono bene.


Ma soprattutto è il nostro bisogno di avere proprio quel tipo di persona lì (per innumerevoli individuali ragioni) che ce li fa credere accettabili...


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Settembre 2009)

Trappola per conigli mannari cercasi...ma io in realtà non cerco manco un coniglietto d'angora, figurati uno mannaro... non miva proprio nè ora nè dopo...se ne trovo uno abbandonato in strada o sullo zerbino (tanto per dire: se proprio ci sbatto contro!) loprendo in considerazione, altrimenti son sempre stata del parere si possa vivere anche senza... certo però riconoscerlo nel caso in cui te lo trovi sullo zerbino e ti tocca per forza occupartene almeno per 5 minuti sarebbe meglio...
Questo Carnevale cambio maschera e mi vesto da carota, che mi viene bene anzi che no!


----------



## Old ancheIO (15 Settembre 2009)

*Mi vergogno di ciò che ho fatto...era ovvio che andasse a finire così...ma me ne sono resa conto solo ora...ed ora inizio a capire anche perché lui non avrebbe deciso di vivere con me: io sono stata la p********, quale uomo deciderebbe di stare con una così? (sebbene sia capitato solo con lui...) Quando mi disse di amarmi non avrei dovuto concedergli neanche un bacio...se mi avesse amata davvero avrebbe chiuso con lei prima ancora di stare con me...ed è ovvio che le colpe son tutte mie...ci ho creduto...ho perso per sempre la me stessa, quella che ero non lo sarò mai più...insultatemi pure...ma vi assicuro che io l'amavo e lo amo ancora...non volevo fare a gara con la moglie, non mi sono mai sentita migliore...ho solo raccontato la mia breve storia ed all'inizio sxavo di trovare -INGIUSTAMENTE- la comprensione per il mio dolore...qui, invece, ho trovato ciò che mi serve: la VERGOGNA, quella che avrei dovuto provare a quel primo bacio...la persona che ha accanto è NOTEVOLMENTE migliore di me...*


----------



## Verena67 (15 Settembre 2009)

Ok.

Non è che devi suicidarti, eh.

Riparti da una constatazione: se tu lo hai AMATO, un sentimento sincero non è causa di vergogna. Ok, amore mal riposto, ma non inutile di per sé.

Non bisognerebbe rinnegare i propri sentimenti. 

Ok, hai agito male, ma non devi odiarti per aver amato.

Non so se mi spiego. Non perderai mai la dignità, se ti assumerai la responsabilità dei tuoi sentimenti.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (15 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e poi è cosa buona e giusta che il marito si ammazzi di fatica e lei no.
> è la punizione equa dei traditori


...Il mantenimento lo considero un risarcimento danni.





































Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Uno non si ammazza proprio di lavoro se gli resta tempo per l'amante..


E anche questo è vero!


----------



## Verena67 (15 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> generalmente, nelle amicizie, nel lavoro, nelle frequentazioni (persino per scegliere medici, parrucchieri, macellai ed erborista!) io non precchio selettiva: le persone che hanno l'aspetto di superficialità, di viversi addosso alla giornata, di mancanz di spirito critico verso se stessi ed esasperata attenzione verso i difetti/pregio altrui non li vedo di buon occhio...



ma l'amore non è razionalità. Amore - quello vero, quello che ci lega - nasce dalle pieghe dell'inconscio, non dalle luccicanti autostrade dirittte della ragione!

Ci mancherebbe che uno applicasse in amore gli schemi mentali che applica sul lavoro!

Dico a te quel che ho già detto a AncheIO: non serve a nulla rinnegare i sentimenti.

E l'epifania scatterà quando deve, non un istante prima, non uno dopo.

L'importante è lavorarci su, intanto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> *Mi vergogno di ciò che ho fatto...era ovvio che andasse a finire così...ma me ne sono resa conto solo ora...ed ora inizio a capire anche perché lui non avrebbe deciso di vivere con me: io sono stata la p********, quale uomo deciderebbe di stare con una così? (sebbene sia capitato solo con lui...) Quando mi disse di amarmi non avrei dovuto concedergli neanche un bacio...se mi avesse amata davvero avrebbe chiuso con lei prima ancora di stare con me...ed è ovvio che le colpe son tutte mie...ci ho creduto...ho perso per sempre la me stessa, quella che ero non lo sarò mai più...insultatemi pure...ma vi assicuro che io l'amavo e lo amo ancora...non volevo fare a gara con la moglie, non mi sono mai sentita migliore...ho solo raccontato la mia breve storia ed all'inizio sxavo di trovare -INGIUSTAMENTE- la comprensione per il mio dolore...qui, invece, ho trovato ciò che mi serve: la VERGOGNA, quella che avrei dovuto provare a quel primo bacio...la persona che ha accanto è NOTEVOLMENTE migliore di me...*


Ma che dici?


----------



## Old ancheIO (15 Settembre 2009)

*Infatti non rinnego l'amore...tant'è vero che ho detto che l'amavo e lo amo maledettamente ancora ora...ma l'ho lasciato...perché ho cominciato a realizzare -tardi!- che non era quella la relazione che volevo con lui o con un altro...avrei dovuto essere "forte nel corpo"...non concedergli nulla...così non avremmo tradito (lui la moglie ed io me stessa) e forse avremmo avuto una possibilità...o forse no...ma saremmo stati corretti: con la moglie io e lui e con me stessa io...non mi resta che amarlo da lontano per sempre, fingendo come faccio ora -mentre mi cerca- che non ne voglio saper nulla...e vergognandomi per ciò che sono diventata...ma non di ciò che ho provato: il mio amore non è nato per rivalità, per sentirmi esaltata o altro...a me batteva il cuore cm una ragazzina...e non son riuscita a fermarlo...*


Verena67 ha detto:


> Ok.
> 
> Non è che devi suicidarti, eh.
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> *Infatti non rinnego l'amore...tant'è vero che ho detto che l'amavo e lo amo maledettamente ancora ora...ma l'ho lasciato...perché ho cominciato a realizzare -tardi!- che non era quella la relazione che volevo con lui o con un altro...avrei dovuto essere "forte nel corpo"...non concedergli nulla...così non avremmo tradito (lui la moglie ed io me stessa) e forse avremmo avuto una possibilità...o forse no...ma saremmo stati corretti: con la moglie io e lui e con me stessa io...non mi resta che amarlo da lontano per sempre, fingendo come faccio ora -mentre mi cerca- che non ne voglio saper nulla...e vergognandomi per ciò che sono diventata...ma non di ciò che ho provato: il mio amore non è nato per rivalità, per sentirmi esaltata o altro...a me batteva il cuore cm una ragazzina...e non son riuscita a fermarlo...*


 Ti leggo confusa.
Non è che se vi foste coltivati un sentimento senza sesso non sarebbe stato tradimento.
Il sesso fa sare un salto di qualità al tradimento, ma non fa passare dal non tradimento al tradimento.
Le cose non funzionano perché uno dei due (lui) non voleva farle funzionare.
Se tu avessi cambiato atteggiamento essendo più o meno disponibile non avresti potuto agire sulla sua volontà e la sua reale disponibilità a mettersi in gioco.
Ti è stato detto di riconoscere di aver sbagliato, non di autodefinirti come non ti senti.


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> *...ma vi assicuro che io l'amavo e lo amo ancora...*
> *...ho solo raccontato la mia breve storia ed all'inizio sxavo di trovare -INGIUSTAMENTE- la comprensione per il mio dolore...qui, invece, ho trovato ciò che mi serve: la VERGOGNA, quella che avrei dovuto provare a quel primo bacio...la persona che ha accanto è NOTEVOLMENTE migliore di me...*


Tanto per cominciare se tu non lo avessi amato o non fossi convinta di averlo amato non ci avresti perso 6 mesi o non ricordo quanto.
Poi non è che qui hai trovatola vergogna: uno la vergogna la sente già quando sa che non si sta comportando bene, non è che ti torna su come un rigurgitino dilatte quandosei neonata... e non credo che per quanto faccian male i commenti di alcune/i qui dentro (anche a me eh?) sian tesi a farti sentire una poco di buono.
1. Devi scrollarti di dosso l'idea che quello era amore: perchè la costruzione di un sentimento è materia da studiare ogni giorno in due, tu invece studiavi da sola e manco te ne rendevi conto! Idem io!
2. Devi scrollarti di dosso che l'idea di un amore a senso unico, che conceda troppo all'altruismo, al bene dell'altro e non alla parità dei diritti/doveri di due che sono coppia sia un modo sano di vivere un rapporto! Idem io!
3. Devi scrollarti dalla testa l'idea che sei tanto più sbagliata o giusta di lui: siete chi per un motivo chi per un'altro due persone che parlavano due lingue diverse e tra loro non comunicavano affatto (vuoi perchè c'era sotto un piano prestabilito, vuoi perchè in qualche modo lui te l'ha fatto capire e tu non l'hai voluto capire, vuoi perchè se uno ha un rapporto adulterino e poi non sceglie vuol dire che non c'è mai stata neanche l'idea di poter e dover scegliere). Idem io!
4. Devi scrollarti di dosso la malaugurata idea - dato che lo ami ancora - che lui possa cambiare e che tu, comunque, possa tornare a volere un uomo di cui non puoi a questo punto più fidarti: su quali basi costruiresti un rapporto con una simil persona? evita di farti tentare perchè l'attrazione, l'adulazione, la solitudine, i sensi di colpa, l'aver paura di non aver dato tutto e che sia colpa tua ciò che è successo ti farebbero giocare al gambero! Io un pò meno, una prova l'ho già fatta ed è andata bene. Ma la strada per non ricaderci è lunga e perigliosa! E non ce ne sarà solo 1 di tentazione credo!

Ecco, queste credo di aver capito io (per me quantomen) siano le 4 regole alla BASE delle quali bisogna poi tentare di chiedersi: *perchè ho accettato questo?* E quando si arriva a questa fase non so cosa succede prchè manco io so se ci arriverò e manco io ho capito....
Nessuna/o qui ti vuol far sentire più sporca o p.......a o chissà cosa di quanto tu ti senta....suppongo che anche chi è stata moglie/marito qui dentro, pur non avendo colpa, si sia chiesta al principio se avrebbe potuto far di più per far sì' che il proprio coniuge non "cadesse in tentazione"...ognuna/o si dà colpe anche che non ha quando è lui a soffrire, a credere di aver perso un bene... poi - a quanto avrai capito - arriverai alla consapevolezza che il bene che ti sei perso non è lui, che non vale un amata ceppa dato come si comporta con tutte le donne che incontra sul suo cammino, ma te stessa...per colpa tua...e anche sua...ma soprattutto tua! Ecco, fino a cpirlo ci arrivo io...a sentirmelo in corpo no...io ho corso come un cavallo in queste 3 settimane ma è come se avessi la testa scollegata dall'anima: la testa è di qua, con loro, l'anima di là, a letto con l'ectoplasma...
Però un pezzo per volta le due entità si riuniranno..spero!

p.s: se ti consola, a me il cuore ha battuto per 9 anni allo stesso ritmo, da infarto ognivolta che lo vedevo... or capisco perchè: perchè non era mio, perchè quei momenti dovevano bastarmi per intere ore, interi giorni, e tutto era amplificato, non normale... scommetto che se dovevo lavarglii calzini tutti i giorni non dico al 1,2,3 ma quantomeno al 5 anno il cuore non avrebbe rischiato la fibrillazione...e magari sarei stata come sua moglie a sperare che lui, quella sera, si sarebbe accorto del taglio di capellinuovo...o forse no...ma il guaio è che noi controprove a nostro favore o sfavore non ne avremmo mai! Certo che eri innamorata, di questo non devi credo vergognarti: io non me ne vergogno!


----------



## Old ancheIO (15 Settembre 2009)

*Lo sono...e tanto...*


Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Ti leggo confusa.*
> Non è che se vi foste coltivati un sentimento senza sesso non sarebbe stato tradimento.
> Il sesso fa sare un salto di qualità al tradimento, ma non fa passare dal non tradimento al tradimento.
> Le cose non funzionano perché uno dei due (lui) non voleva farle funzionare.
> ...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (15 Settembre 2009)

Vedi AncheIo, il punto di vista di una moglie tradita è spesso meno severo di quello che credi.
Se mio marito fosse venuto da me e mi avesse detto "_sai ciccia che c'è? Non sto più bene con te, lasciamoci_" lo avrei capito.
L'amore finisce. Pazienza.
Quello che considero intollerabile è questo scopazzare che trae il suo piacere *proprio* dall'inganno.
L'amante è interessante perchè proibita, e spesso ci sono uomini che si eccitano soprattutto quando lo squallore raggiunge livelli alti (preservativi nascosti in ufficio, motel, sms mandati di nascosto dalla tazza del wc... e magari la moglie sta allattando nell'altra stanza...).
E' tutto questo sudiciume fatto di menzogne che è intollerabile.
Potrei scriverci un libro con tutto quello in cui ho dovuto sguazzare io, mio malgrado.
Se vi innamorate, uscite allo scoperto e andatevi a fare la vostra vita, ma non vi accontentate di questi omuncoli subdoli e codardi.


----------



## Old ancheIO (15 Settembre 2009)

Io non ho mai voluto che mi scrivesse e mi telefonasse di nascosto né l'ho mai fatto io...non ci sono stati motel, cene ed altro...solo la mia speranza nei giorni in cui ci vedevamo (per motivi estranei e precedenti alla nostra storia), la speranza che lui avesse detto alla moglie che era finito l'amore...dopo qlk mese ho realizzato che non l'avrebbe mai fatto...e così le mie attese VOLUTAMENTE silenziose, si sono trasformate nel silenzio -ugualmente voluto da me- per dimenticarlo...


UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Vedi AncheIo, il punto di vista di una moglie tradita è spesso meno severo di quello che credi.
> Se mio marito fosse venuto da me e mi avesse detto "_sai ciccia che c'è? Non sto più bene con te, lasciamoci_" lo avrei capito.
> L'amore finisce. Pazienza.
> Quello che considero intollerabile è questo scopazzare che trae il suo piacere *proprio* dall'inganno.
> ...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (15 Settembre 2009)

Anche tu, come Tinky, sei stata una vittima.
Ma non vedete che questi uomini sono tutti uguali?
Vengono da voi e vi dicono quanto sono infelici con le mogli, che solo voi gli avete restituito la gioia di vivere, che presto lasceranno la famiglia...
Poi la sera tornano a casa dalle mogli, fiori per l'anniversario, vacanze insieme, sesso...


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Settembre 2009)

Però, ad esempio, in questo sei stata brava e hai dimostrato di volerti bene e diaver quantomeno un pò di spirito di conservazione, di autostima (io, ad esempio, manco so dove si comprano 'ste cose!!!) lasciandolo priva di averne ultriori danni e di crearne ulteriori. Hai avuto ilcoraggio di dire basta ad una storia che non ti accontentava, che capivi non equilibrata. Questa è già una cosa...dopo 6 mesi non è poco! Io sto parecchio più indietro, se ti consola! Se non arrivava la sostituzione con un'altra stampella, io stavo ancora lì, un misto tra Madre Teresa di Calcutta, Mrs Doubtfire e Jessica Rabbit ad aspettarlo! Tu invece hai voluto più bene a te stessa. E' così che non si cade in certe trappole mentali!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (15 Settembre 2009)

Ragazze, poche ciance: Se vi amano devono lasciare le mogli, assumersi le loro responsabilità, ed iniziare una storia con voi alla luce del sole.
Punto.
Se non lo fanno, sono solo dei parassiti.


----------



## Old ancheIO (15 Settembre 2009)

*Si, ma a che serve? Ad uscirsene prima? Non avrei, NON AVREMMO proprio dovuto metterci in qst storie...oggi ho avuto una colica...sto male da cani...me lo merito anche...ma i ricordi continuano a farmi male...ed ho paura, una paura tremenda per quando lo rivedrò...non voglio amarlo più...ma non voglio passare attraverso l'odio...voglio solo dimenticare...ma non so come si fa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*
*


			
				tinkerbell[/B ha detto:
			
		


			;666277]Però, ad esempio, in questo sei stata brava e hai dimostrato di volerti bene e diaver quantomeno un pò di spirito di conservazione, di autostima (io, ad esempio, manco so dove si comprano 'ste cose!!!) lasciandolo priva di averne ultriori danni e di crearne ulteriori. Hai avuto ilcoraggio di dire basta ad una storia che non ti accontentava, che capivi non equilibrata. Questa è già una cosa...dopo 6 mesi non è poco! Io sto parecchio più indietro, se ti consola! Se non arrivava la sostituzione con un'altra stampella, io stavo ancora lì, un misto tra Madre Teresa di Calcutta, Mrs Doubtfire e Jessica Rabbit ad aspettarlo! Tu invece hai voluto più bene a te stessa. E' così che non si cade in certe trappole mentali!
		
Clicca per espandere...

*


----------



## Old ancheIO (15 Settembre 2009)

Verissimo...ma non credo la lascerà mai per quello che dicevo -E QUI NON VOGLIO OFFENDERE LE DONNE CHE NON VOGLIONO/POSSONO LAVORARE- ovvero per il fatto che lei non è indipendente e lui non è una persona crudele...


UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> *Ragazze, poche ciance: Se vi amano devono lasciare le mogli, assumersi le loro responsabilità, ed iniziare una storia con voi alla luce del sole.*
> *Punto.*
> Se non lo fanno, sono solo dei parassiti.


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> *Si, ma a che serve? Ad uscirsene prima? Non avrei, NON AVREMMO proprio dovuto metterci in qst storie...oggi ho avuto una colica...sto male da cani...me lo merito anche...ma i ricordi continuano a farmi male...ed ho paura, una paura tremenda per quando lo rivedrò...non voglio amarlo più...ma non voglio passare attraverso l'odio...voglio solo dimenticare...ma non so come si fa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Ecco, guarda, se non ti senti abbastanza forte non lo rivedere, che tanto lui ci riproverà...il mio ci ha riprovato...mi ha chiesto un bacio...e un altro...e io glieliho anche dati...finti... non ho provato nulla e non perchè non lo ami.... gli bastava il la...gli bastava io lo abbracciassi oltre a porgergli le labbra e lui avrebbe provato a prendersi tutto il resto, per le scale (l'ho richiamato 30 secondi perchè avevo dimenticato di dirgliuna cosa mi ha detto: se torno su ti s.c.o.p.o! Ho finto di non sentirlo...manco la finzione di dire "fare l'amore" h usato ora che ha capito che ci son arrivata a smascherare la sua recita!)... invece no... non rivederlo finchè non ti senti forte al punto di non volerlopiù fisicamente perchè è lì che proverà a fregarti. E se tu non ti concederai starai a chiederti per ore e giorni: e se concedermi lo avrebbe convinto a...?
A prenderti un altro pò per il culo! Sicuro! Ci riproverà se lo vedi. Sei pronta?*


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> Verissimo...ma non credo la lascerà mai per quello che dicevo -E QUI NON VOGLIO OFFENDERE LE DONNE CHE NON VOGLIONO/POSSONO LAVORARE- ovvero per il fatto che lei non è indipendente e lui non è una persona crudele...


Non è crudele uno che mette le corna alla moglie e illude un'altra donna? Ah, è altruista perchè a lei dà lo stipendio e a te dava l'appendice che aveva tra le gambe? Mi sembra di sentire me che difendevo il mio con la storia del "è un meraviglioso padre"...............ma un meraviglioso padre non sottrae tempo ad un figlia piccolissima per andare a dire alla sua amante che si sente pronto a darle un figlio.......il mio non è un buonpadre se non nella forma (in quello perfetta), il tuo non è una brava persona: farebbe una scelta per sè stesso, non tanto per te o per lei!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (15 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> Verissimo...ma non credo la lascerà mai per quello che dicevo -E QUI NON VOGLIO OFFENDERE LE DONNE CHE NON VOGLIONO/POSSONO LAVORARE- ovvero per il fatto che lei non è indipendente e lui non è una persona crudele...


Eh no, meglio continuare ad ingannarla.
Menomale che non è crudele!

Ma non vedi che è una balla grossa come una casa?


----------



## Old ancheIO (15 Settembre 2009)

*No, ma dovrò rivederlo per gli stessi motivi (indipendenti da noi) che ci facevano vedere anche prima...e poi sono tranquilla del fatto che non mi chiederà mai di vederci...tanto lui sta tranquillo che mi troverà per forza lì...e certo non lo raggiungerò io (non l'ho fatto in passato non lo faccio ora!)...per qst dico che sxo di averlo dimenticato per quel giorno...*







tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ecco, guarda, se non ti senti abbstanz forte non lo rivedere, che tanto lui ci riproverà...il mio ci ha riprovato...mi ha chiesto un bacio...e un altro...e io glieliho anche dati...finti... non ho provato nulla e non perchè non lo ami.... gli bastava il la...gli bastava io lo abbracciassi oltre a porgergli le labbra e lui avrebbe provato a prendersi tutto il resto... invece no... non rivederlo finchè non ti senti forte al punto di non volerlopiù fisicamente perchè è lì che proverà a fregarti. E se tu non ti concederai starai a chiederti per ore e giorni: e se concedermi lo avrebbe convinto a...?
> A prenderti un altro pò per il culo! Sicuro! Ci riproverà se lo vedi. Se i pronta?


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (15 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Anche tu, come Tinky, sei stata una vittima.
> Ma non vedete che questi uomini sono tutti uguali?
> Vengono da voi e vi dicono quanto sono infelici con le mogli, che solo voi gli avete restituito la gioia di vivere, che presto lasceranno la famiglia...
> Poi la sera tornano a casa dalle mogli, fiori per l'anniversario, vacanze insieme, sesso...


Infatti...
si raccontano la solita patetica storia ....


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (15 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Non è crudele uno che mette le corna alla moglie e illude un'altra donna? .................


Mi chiedo come facciano le donne a cascarci cosi malamente su individui cosi' viscidi......... mi viene rabbia solo a pensarci....


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Settembre 2009)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Mi chiedo come facciano le donne a cascarci cosi malamente su individui cosi' viscidi......... mi viene rabbia solo a pensarci....


Non so risponderti...se avessi saputo non ci srei cascata quantomeno per tutto questo tempo!


----------



## Old ancheIO (15 Settembre 2009)

Sapessi la rabbia che viene a me per essermi trasformata in un'amante!Io!Che non avevo guardato mai neanche per scherzo uno fidanzato...per poi fare qst fine! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Mi chiedo come facciano le donne a cascarci cosi malamente su individui cosi' viscidi......... mi viene rabbia solo a pensarci....


----------



## Old ancheIO (15 Settembre 2009)

Trinky anche io ascolto sempre qst canzone...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (15 Settembre 2009)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Mi chiedo come facciano le donne a cascarci cosi malamente su individui cosi' viscidi......... mi viene rabbia solo a pensarci....


C'è anche qualche amante (tipo la "signora" del mio caso...) che andrebbe presa a calcioni da qui fino a Santiago di Compostela. 
Chiappe livide e viola, lungo tutta la via Francigena.

Ma non è il caso di queste due ragazze...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (15 Settembre 2009)

Tinky avevo anche io la stessa strofa in firma fino a qualche giorno fa.
Tu amante, io ex moglie. Stessa dedica. Amara ironia.


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> C'è anche qualche amante (tipo la "signora" del mio caso...) che andrebbe presa a calcioni da qui fino a Santiago di Compostela.
> Chiappe livide e viola, lungo tutta la via Francigena.
> 
> Ma non è il caso di queste due ragazze...


 Uh...una parte della via Francigena passa vicino  a casa mia...se vuoi prte dle percosro ti aiuto a clciare anche io, per solidarietà!


----------



## Old aristocat (15 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ecco, guarda, se non ti senti abbastanza forte non lo rivedere, che tanto lui ci riproverà...il mio ci ha riprovato...mi ha chiesto un bacio...e un altro...e io glieliho anche dati...finti... non ho provato nulla e non perchè non lo ami.... gli bastava il la...gli bastava io lo abbracciassi oltre a porgergli le labbra e lui avrebbe provato a prendersi tutto il resto, per le scale (l'ho richiamato 30 secondi perchè avevo dimenticato di dirgliuna cosa mi ha detto: se torno su ti s.c.o.p.o.con te! Ho finto di non sentirlo...manco la finzione di dire "fare l'amore" h usato ora che ha capito che ci son arrivata a smascherare la sua recita!)... invece no... non rivederlo finchè non ti senti forte al punto di non volerlopiù fisicamente perchè è lì che proverà a fregarti. E se tu non ti concederai starai a chiederti per ore e giorni: e se concedermi lo avrebbe convinto a...?
> A prenderti un altro pò per il culo! Sicuro! Ci riproverà se lo vedi. Sei pronta?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (15 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Uh...una parte della via Francigena passa vicino a casa mia...se vuoi prte dle percosro ti aiuto a clciare anche io, per solidarietà!


Grazie! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Le scarpe le scelgo io!


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Settembre 2009)

Si...non lo avevo scritto nella relzione del mio day after? era talmente squallido e poco importante! Ma a me è servito sentirlo...tanto...ognilacrima che mi esce ognivolta che me lo risentonelle orecchie mi serve... meglio sentire la verità che le stronzate bevute per 9 anni...quando chiudo gli occhi sei te la donna che vedo accanto a me nel mio futuro...sì, infatti, mi aveva scelta, come ******** non retribuita! Ahò, se sapevo di avere questo talento innato da non frlo stancare per 9 anni di me mi mettevo a fare la escort per ben altri personaggi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





A volte basterebbe chiamare le cose con il loro nome: io con quella frase l'ho saputo dopo 9 anni dalla sua bocca che cosa sono stata per lui! C'è un gran soddisfazione a sentirselo dire in faccia. E serve, o se serve!

Bruca, con un bel tacchetto a spillo andrebbe meglio secondo me... noi amantri li usiamosempre i tacchi a spillo, magari ci stroviamo meglio come forma...


----------



## Old aristocat (15 Settembre 2009)

Adesso però Tink questa che hai raccontato la vedo più come una provocazione da parte sua. Lui cerca di mortificarti mettendo in secondo piano il tuo valore, le tue qualità perchè si sente smascherato e..je rode. Non abbatterti per le sue "rappresaglie". E' uno squallido, ma tu pensa a te stessa e al percorso che vorrai costruirti.  




tinkerbell ha detto:


> Si...non lo avevo scritto nella relzione del mio day after? era talmente squallido e poco importante! Ma a me è servito sentirlo...tanto...ognilacrima che mi esce ognivolta che me lo risentonelle orecchie mi serve... meglio sentire la verità che le stronzate bevute per 9 anni...quando chiudo gli occhi sei te la donna che vedo accanto a me nel mio futuro...sì, infatti, mi aveva scelta, come ******** non retribuita! Ahò, se sapevo di avere questo talento innato da non frlo stancare per 9 anni di me mi mettevo a fare la escort per ben altri personaggi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (15 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Non so risponderti...se avessi saputo non ci srei cascata quantomeno per tutto questo tempo!


Si...in effetti a cose fatte, e' facile tirare giu' le somme .

Capisco che quando nelle situazioni ci entri poco alla volta
e' piu difficile evitare il coinvolgimento.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> Verissimo...ma non credo la lascerà mai per quello che dicevo -E QUI NON VOGLIO OFFENDERE LE DONNE CHE NON VOGLIONO/POSSONO LAVORARE- ovvero per il fatto che lei non è indipendente e lui non è una persona crudele...


 Lei non è indipendente perché LUI ha voluto una donna dipendente.
Se lui l'avesse considerato un elemento negativo non l'avrebbe presa, no?
Eè ovvio che se ti piace un uomo impegnato l'altra non ti piace ...ma chi ti piacerebbe?
Se fosse indipendente ti sembrerebbe indifferente, se fosse semplice la troveresti squallida, se sofisticata artefatta ecc...
L'altra non è una nemica è quella che LUI ha voluto perché funzionale a quello che è (o era) per lui la relazione che voleva.
E l'amante?
L'amante è ugualmente funzionale, ma speculare alla partner ufficiale.


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Settembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Adesso però Tink questa che hai raccontato la vedo più come una provocazione da parte sua. Lui cerca di mortificarti mettendo in secondo piano il tuo valore, le tue qualità perchè si sente smascherato e..je rode. Non abbatterti per le sue "rappresaglie". E' uno squallido, ma tu pensa a te stessa e al percorso che vorrai costruirti.


Ma che provocazione... poveraccio, per 9 anni ha dovuto pesare le parole, dire cose che non pensava e non voleva per tirare a lungo il brodo e ora che finalmente può esser se stesso io devo pensare lo faccia per provocazione affinchè mi faccia meno male ciò che dice? Guarda, onestamente mi fa più male ricordarmi frasi a cui ho creduto, frasi che mi rafforzavano nell'idea di non mollre quando ero stanca, sfiduciata, quando non vedevo la luce di questo rapporto... Io credo che l'altra sera sentisse (l'ho sentito molto forte 'sto desiderio, per metà serata almeno) fortissimo il desiderio di fare il maschio finalmente libero dalle oppressive catene di dover fingere un sentimento, uantomeno ci guadagnava una bel cambio di acqua alle olive, magari l'ultimo che poi due giorni dopo doveva rivedere la 50enne...o uno di una lunga serie perchè ora sapevo che sarei stata solo un giocattolo, se accettavo quello avrei dovuto fare senza alcuna promessa, speranza, bugia... e tutto sommato si è trattenuto fisicamente (forse aveva paura di uno schiaffo o di ricominciare a illudermi) ma la ciliegina sulla torta del dovermelo comunicare ce l'ha messa...proprio così ha detto "se torno su ti s...o!"...nonha mai usato quel verbo con me...a volte io mi arrabbiavo per certi atteggiamenti e gli dicevo che miusava solo aletto, mi s......a e basta, appunto e lui mi rimbeccava, diceva che era altro ciò che faceva con me...ci ha sempre fintamente tenutoa che io pensassi che quello fosse fare l'amore per lui...e poi è stato lui ad esprimersi tanto felicemente come a dire: se mi dici di sì sappi esattamente a cos dici di sì! Ma io manco gli ho risposto, ho continuato a dirgli per le scale quello che stavo finendo di dire come se la sua frase fosse stato lo zzzzzzzzzzzzz di una zanzara..........
Ma poi dentro casa io mi son sfogata con il suo fantasma...ma tanto, inutile dargli più vlore di quello che abbia ciò che dice!
Ma questo non è il mio spazio, è quellodi ancheIO...


----------



## Old ancheIO (15 Settembre 2009)

Geniale... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   è proprio così...


Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lei non è indipendente perché LUI ha voluto una donna dipendente.
> Se lui l'avesse considerato un elemento negativo non l'avrebbe presa, no?
> Eè ovvio che se ti piace un uomo impegnato l'altra non ti piace ...ma chi ti piacerebbe?
> Se fosse indipendente ti sembrerebbe indifferente, se fosse semplice la troveresti squallida, se sofisticata artefatta ecc...
> ...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (15 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lei non è indipendente perché LUI ha voluto una donna dipendente.
> Se lui l'avesse considerato un elemento negativo non l'avrebbe presa, no?
> Eè ovvio che se ti piace un uomo impegnato l'altra non ti piace ...ma chi ti piacerebbe?
> Se fosse indipendente ti sembrerebbe indifferente, se fosse semplice la troveresti squallida, se sofisticata artefatta ecc...

















Condivido.............


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Tinky avevo anche io la stessa strofa in firma fino a qualche giorno fa.
> Tu amante, io ex moglie. Stessa dedica. Amara ironia.


 E' l'idea della colla...lo stesso fastidio provo...l'ho sentita oggi per la I volta (non ascolto molta musica italiana e ultimamente non ascolto proprio nulla di nulla...dal'agonia della mia gatta all'agonia dle mio amore è dal 3/03 che piango ininterrottamente e non esiste tv o radio per me...è tutto fastidioso!)... dà l'idea...


----------



## Old ancheIO (15 Settembre 2009)

Trinky, qst è anke il tuo spazio se vuoi...e non per commiserarci a vicenda...ma per tentare di elaborare quanto prima e di uscircene...


----------



## Old ancheIO (15 Settembre 2009)

*Lascia la porta spalancata alla vita… 
Anche se la hanno umiliata, brutalizzata.. 
*


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Settembre 2009)

Uhhhhh io da mo' che elaboro...e la testa tiene il passo...il resto non mi viene dietro... vado al lavoro...un'altra notte insonne e risiamo a due....
Continuate senza di me e se trovate l'elisir della consapevolezza nonchè quello per tornare indietro di svariati anni (anche 3/4 basterebbe!) lasciatemene un goccio per domattina!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (15 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> E' l'idea della colla...lo stesso fastidio provo...l'ho sentita oggi per la I volta (non ascolto molta musica italiana e ultimamente non ascolto proprio nulla di nulla...dal'agonia della mia gatta all'agonia dle mio amore è dal 3/03 che piango ininterrottamente *e non esiste tv o radio per me...è tutto fastidioso*!)... dà l'idea...


Lo so, ci sono passata...
Per non parlare delle scene di sesso in un film, non riuscivo più a vederle.
Passerà, garantito!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old ancheIO (15 Settembre 2009)

Buonanotte Trinky


tinkerbell ha detto:


> Uhhhhh io da mo' che elaboro...e la testa tiene il passo...il resto non mi viene dietro... vado al lavoro...un'altra notte insonne e risiamo a due....
> Continuate senza di me e se trovate l'elisir della consapevolezza nonchè quello per tornare indietro di svariati anni (anche 3/4 basterebbe!) lasciatemene un goccio per domattina!


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Lo so, ci sono passata...
> Per non parlare delle scene di sesso in un film, non riuscivo più a vederle.
> Passerà, garantito!!!!!!!!!


 Ah no...io lì sto aggravata 'na cifra...io tr...o da sola con l'ectoplasmae poi scoppio in lacrime...da 3 mesi a sta parte mi è già successo 3 volte....anche quella ogni tanto (ramente in realtà) era un'abitudine, una sana esigenza (anche telefonica).... io e il mio ectoplasma siamo una coppia fortissima, sai Bruca... il mio ectoplasma è talmente reale che l'unica cosa che non fa è mangiare o fare la pipì e la popò per il resto fa tutto...parla...dirige la mia esistenza..mi dice cosa indossare...che non devo farmi rimorchiare da altri e devo eser fedele....che mi ama tanto...e fa anche sesso con me.......
Mo, secondo te, uno dopo 9 anni come ne esce da tutto questo? Vado al lavoro che me fate fa tardi, che ve possino!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ah no...io lì sto aggravata 'na cifra...io tr...o da sola con l'ectoplasmae poi scoppio in lacrime...da 3 mesi a sta parte mi è già successo 3 volte....anche quella ogni tanto (ramente in realtà) era un'abitudine, una sana esigenza (anche telefonica).... io e il mio ectoplasma siamo una coppia fortissima, sai Bruca... il mio ectoplasma è talmente reale che l'unica cosa che non fa è mangiare o fare la pipì e la popò per il resto fa tutto...parla...dirige la mia esistenza..mi dice cosa indossare...che non devo farmi rimorchiare da altri e devo eser fedele....che mi ama tanto...e fa anche sesso con me.......
> Mo, secondo te, uno dopo 9 anni come ne esce da tutto questo? Vado al lavoro che me fate fa tardi, che ve possino!!!


 Come ogni bravo ectoplasma si scioglie al sole (la luce della compresione che solo un ectoplasma è...). ci vuole solo un po' di tempo...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (15 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> ...io tr...o da sola con l'ectoplasmae poi scoppio in lacrime...!


Fidati. Capisco anche questo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sale poi un senso di solitudine che non so spiegare.
Non quella "buona", fatta di spazi, dell'eco dei pensieri, di panorami osservati attraverso una finestra con una tazza di tè caldo.
Ma quella "brutta", che suona come ingiustizia, come ingratitudine, come uno spreco di tutto quello che avresti da dare.

Come se ne esce?
Boh.
Tanta autostima, coraggio, miscelare con dell'ironia, una spolverata di speranza, un pizzico di entusiasmo.. cuocere in forno, servire caldo, accompagnato da un buon vino rosso.


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Uno non si ammazza proprio di lavoro se gli resta tempo per l'amante..


Se po fa, se pò fa....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se po fa, se pò fa....


 ...senza ammazzarsi...


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (16 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> E' l'idea della colla...lo stesso fastidio provo...l'ho sentita oggi per la I volta (non ascolto molta musica italiana e ultimamente non ascolto proprio nulla di nulla...dal'agonia della mia gatta all'agonia dle mio amore è dal 3/03 che piango ininterrottamente e non esiste tv o radio per me...è tutto fastidioso!)... dà l'idea...



Beh dai....su'.... e' arrivato il momento di riprendersi,
e di rivalutarsi  in un nuovo ruolo....

Quando la sofferenza sparira', lascera' spazio ad un mondo migliore.


----------



## Verena67 (16 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ah no...io lì sto aggravata 'na cifra...io tr...o da sola con l'ectoplasmae poi scoppio in lacrime...da 3 mesi a sta parte mi è già successo 3 volte....anche quella ogni tanto (ramente in realtà) era un'abitudine, una sana esigenza (anche telefonica).... io e il mio ectoplasma siamo una coppia fortissima, sai Bruca... il* mio ectoplasma è talmente reale che l'unica cosa che non fa è mangiare o fare la pipì e la popò per il resto fa tutto...parla...dirige la mia esistenza..mi dice cosa indossare...che non devo farmi rimorchiare da altri e devo eser fedele....che mi ama tanto...e fa anche sesso con me.......*
> Mo, secondo te, uno dopo 9 anni come ne esce da tutto questo? Vado al lavoro che me fate fa tardi, che ve possino!!!



Se allora dico che è il tuo ectoplasma a essere PSICOTICO ti offendi lo stesso?!


----------



## Verena67 (16 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lei non è indipendente perché LUI ha voluto una donna dipendente.
> Se lui l'avesse considerato un elemento negativo non l'avrebbe presa, no?
> Eè ovvio che se ti piace un uomo impegnato l'altra non ti piace ...ma chi ti piacerebbe?
> Se fosse indipendente ti sembrerebbe indifferente, se fosse semplice la troveresti squallida, se sofisticata artefatta ecc...
> ...


quanta verità!


----------



## Verena67 (16 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> * non mi resta che amarlo da lontano per sempre, fingendo come faccio ora -mentre mi cerca- che non ne voglio saper nulla... ...*


ma lascia perdere il "per sempre".
Non è sano rimaner legati ad un sentimento che non matura.

Si soffre un po', poi si mette in una scatola e si va avanti con la propria vita.

*La vita non è gioia, la vita è solo "vivere"* (questa citazione non la riconoscete, eh?!)


----------



## Verena67 (16 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Le cose non funzionano perché uno dei due (lui) non voleva farle funzionare.*
> Se tu avessi cambiato atteggiamento essendo più o meno disponibile non avresti potuto agire sulla sua volontà e la sua reale disponibilità a mettersi in gioco.
> Ti è stato detto di riconoscere di aver sbagliato, non di autodefinirti come non ti senti.



Anche questo che ho nerettato è molto vero.
Nei primi mesi della mia relazione extra (primi e unici), io ricevevo molti messaggi ambivalenti dal mio ex: a parole c'era la volontà di rifarsi una vita (idea sua, non certo mia) , di costruire un futuro, nei fatti c'erano mille segni contrari (inconsci e non, anche se mai espliciti, es. una volta - qualche mese DOPO l'inizio della nostra frequentazione, e non dimentichiamo che ci conoscevamo da 20 anni... - lui tiro' fuori dal nulla, durante una conversazione tutta cinguettante, un gravissimo lutto famigliare che, da come la metteva giu', inesorabilmente lo legava alla moglie 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ).
Io non capivo, soffrivo, stavo male, e una mia amica single - ma molto intuitiva per le cose dell'anima - mi disse, tranchant: *"Non puo' funzionare perché lui non vuole farla funzionare".*

Questo mi fece un male cane ma contribuì e non poco ad aprirmi  gli occhi.


----------



## tinkerbell (16 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Se allora dico che è il tuo ectoplasma a essere PSICOTICO ti offendi lo stesso?!


Ti rispondo nel mio 3d... non mi va di invadere spazi altrui!


----------



## Old Mab (16 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> Io ho bisogno solo di qualche consiglio per superare questo momento terribile...invece leggo tanti interventi che non c'entrano nulla con il mio dolore...sono stata un' amante per sei mesi, ma non me ne ero resa conto perché sentivo che lui mi era vicino e che voleva davvero cominciare una nuova vita con me...non appena ho realizzato la mia vera condizione, non appena ho realizzato che lui non l'avrebbe mai lasciato e che in fondo non stava neanche aspettando che lei lo lasciasse (quanto mi sono buttata a terra!), ho deciso di chiudere...ho perso la dignità, credendo nell' amore che va al di là delle convenzioni, pensando e sperando che saremmo stati insieme il prima possibile...ora ho solo bisogno di aiuto da voi, se potete...vorrei uscirmene prima che accadano cose tipo "il suo primo figlio" con lei...vorrei averlo già dimenticato nel caso la cosa succedesse...non crederò mai più in un uomo...questa storia mi ha fatto perdere me stessa...e non tornerò mai più quella che ero...


Io non ho letto tutti gli interventi, ma vorrei partire da qui. se poi la storia è già un bel pezzo avanti tiratemi le orecchie.. ma non posso leggere 75000 pagini di ogni nuova storia che trovo. 
AncheIO io credo che ci siano in giro troppe persone affamate d'amore, disposte a credere anche all'invasione dei marziani fosforescenti pur di provare un'emozione. Tu eri affamata d'amore?.. 
Non ti conosco e non mi sento di dar giudizi inappellabili, ma come hai potuto credere ad un uomo che dichiara di amarti da prima di sposare la moglie, che si è sposato nonostante fosse in crisi con lei da un pezzo, che vuole dei figli da te ma continua a stare con lei nonostante tutto?!
Sei stata amante AncheIO, e forse ti piaceva pensarti come fidanzata, pensare a lei come l'usurpatrice cattiva che con stratagemmi non lo lasciava andare, in realtà hai fatto e stai facendo un grave torto a te stessa. Come fai ad avere stima di un uomo che, a quanto dice, sposa una donna che non ama, e che fa della donna che ha amato e ama da anni la sua amante da tenere nascosta?! Ma chi gli ha ordinato di sposarsi, il dottore?? chi lo obbliga a stare a casina con lei ora che ha scoperto di aver amato da sempre te?? non hanno nemmeno figli!
Smetti perfavore di sprecare energie e tempo (tempo che non tornerà mai più) a piangere sulla perdita di un uomo che se fosse come ti ha detto di essere varrebbe meno che se si rivelasse uno dei soliti raccontaballe! Ricomincia da te e dai tuoi progetti, ricomincia a pensare alle cose che ti fanno stare bene, esci, e convinciti che non hai bisogno di un amore farlocco già in partenza. meriti di più e meriti di meglio!
in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Verena67 (16 Settembre 2009)

Quoto Mab in toto!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Quoto Mab in toto!


 Anch'io.



In quanti siamo a dieta da una vita... (mi riferisco alla fame d'amore ed emozioni)


----------



## Old ancheIO (16 Settembre 2009)

QUOTO!


Mab ha detto:


> Io non ho letto tutti gli interventi, ma vorrei partire da qui. se poi la storia è già un bel pezzo avanti tiratemi le orecchie.. ma non posso leggere 75000 pagini di ogni nuova storia che trovo.
> AncheIO io credo che ci siano in giro troppe persone affamate d'amore, disposte a credere anche all'invasione dei marziani fosforescenti pur di provare un'emozione. Tu eri affamata d'amore?..
> Non ti conosco e non mi sento di dar giudizi inappellabili, ma come hai potuto credere ad un uomo che dichiara di amarti da prima di sposare la moglie, che si è sposato nonostante fosse in crisi con lei da un pezzo, che vuole dei figli da te ma continua a stare con lei nonostante tutto?!
> Sei stata amante AncheIO, e forse ti piaceva pensarti come fidanzata, pensare a lei come l'usurpatrice cattiva che con stratagemmi non lo lasciava andare, in realtà hai fatto e stai facendo un grave torto a te stessa. Come fai ad avere stima di un uomo che, a quanto dice, sposa una donna che non ama, e che fa della donna che ha amato e ama da anni la sua amante da tenere nascosta?! Ma chi gli ha ordinato di sposarsi, il dottore?? chi lo obbliga a stare a casina con lei ora che ha scoperto di aver amato da sempre te?? non hanno nemmeno figli!
> ...


----------



## Old ancheIO (16 Settembre 2009)

La storia continua così...
Ora che siamo lontani e che io ho tentato di dirgli addio mi dice che il nostro deve tornare "un incontro di anime"...il che si traduce con la sua assenza totale (solo sporadiche mail...) mentre prima...


----------



## Old ancheIO (16 Settembre 2009)

Non lo so come ho potuto credere...mi sto "svegliando" solo ora...ed è dura...è dura! 

	
	
		
		
	


	







Mab ha detto:


> Io non ho letto tutti gli interventi, ma vorrei partire da qui. se poi la storia è già un bel pezzo avanti tiratemi le orecchie.. ma non posso leggere 75000 pagini di ogni nuova storia che trovo.
> AncheIO io credo che ci siano in giro troppe persone affamate d'amore, disposte a credere anche all'invasione dei marziani fosforescenti pur di provare un'emozione. Tu eri affamata d'amore?..
> Non ti conosco e non mi sento di dar giudizi inappellabili, ma *come hai potuto credere ad un uomo che dichiara di amarti da prima di sposare la moglie, che si è sposato nonostante fosse in crisi con lei da un pezzo, che vuole dei figli da te ma continua a stare con lei nonostante tutto?!*
> *Sei stata amante AncheIO, e forse ti piaceva pensarti come fidanzata, pensare a lei come l'usurpatrice cattiva che con stratagemmi non lo lasciava andare, in realtà hai fatto e stai facendo un grave torto a te stessa. Come fai ad avere stima di un uomo che, a quanto dice, sposa una donna che non ama, e che fa della donna che ha amato e ama da anni la sua amante da tenere nascosta?! Ma chi gli ha ordinato di sposarsi, il dottore?? chi lo obbliga a stare a casina con lei ora che ha scoperto di aver amato da sempre te?? non hanno nemmeno figli!*
> ...


----------



## Amoremio (16 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> Non lo so come ho potuto credere...mi sto "svegliando" solo ora...ed è dura...è dura!


----------



## Old ancheIO (16 Settembre 2009)

*CONTROVENTO_Eros Ramazzotti*

*Ancora non lo sai 
Ma qualcosa dentro mi si è spento, 
è già un po’ di tempo che 
cerco di parlarne a te, 
non hai capito mai 
non vedevi il mio fiorire lento 
tu non ti accorgevi che 
ogni giorno io 
mi stancavo sempre più di te 

RIT 
Ti volevo dire che tutto sta per finire 
Ma ci sono parole che poi non riescono a uscire 
Ti volevo dire di quando non mi bastavi 
Perché più di una notte rientrando ho perso le chiavi 
Per aprirmi a te, Per aprirmi a te, e mi sono sempre più rinchiuso in me. 

Ho preso il volo ormai 
ed ora che sto andando controvento 
io non ci ripenserò 
questa volta no, tu però ancora non lo sai 

RIT 
Ti volevo dire che tutto sta per finire 
Ma ci sono parole che poi non riescono a uscire 
Ti volevo dire di quando non mi bastavi 
Perché più di una notte rientrando ho perso le chiavi Mentre tu perdevi me 
Ti volevo dire che forse andar meglio 
Ma domani non sarò li con te al tuo risveglio 
non sarò più lì, non sarò più lì 
che è finita tu lo saprai così, lo saprai così. *


*Quanto è dura raga...*


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (16 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> La storia continua così...
> Ora che siamo lontani e che io ho tentato di dirgli addio mi dice che il nostro deve tornare "un incontro di anime"...il che si traduce con la sua assenza totale (solo sporadiche mail...) mentre prima...


Guarda, solo per questa patetica ridefinizione del rapporto come un "incontro di anime" lo avrei preso a bastonate.


----------



## Verena67 (16 Settembre 2009)

già, infatti!

Sapessi i paroloni!!


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Guarda, solo per questa patetica ridefinizione del rapporto come un "incontro di anime" lo avrei preso a bastonate.


Mi hai rubato le parole!

Questi sentimentalismi inutili non li sopporto.


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Guarda, solo per questa patetica ridefinizione del rapporto come un "incontro di anime" lo avrei preso a bastonate.


Concordo pienamente. Una frase così del cazzo non merita nessuna pietà!


----------



## Old ancheIO (16 Settembre 2009)

Si, infatti...allora sarebbe stato meglio un PURO incontro di anime sin da subito...invece quando eravamo vicini... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























 ...ora che c'è la distanza... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















QUANTO CI SON RIMASTA MALE! Ma è meglio...qst mi fa accelerare i tempi x dimenticarlo...


UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Guarda, solo per questa patetica ridefinizione del rapporto come un "incontro di anime" lo avrei preso a bastonate.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Guarda, solo per questa patetica ridefinizione del rapporto come un "incontro di anime" lo avrei preso a bastonate.





Verena67 ha detto:


> già, infatti!
> 
> Sapessi i paroloni!!





Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi hai rubato le parole!
> 
> Questi sentimentalismi inutili non li sopporto.





moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo pienamente. Una frase così del cazzo non merita nessuna pietà!





ancheIO ha detto:


> Si, infatti...allora sarebbe stato meglio un PURO incontro di anime sin da subito...invece quando eravamo vicini...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Poi va bene usare le parole di altri, ma copiare Dawson's creek mi sembra troppo.


----------



## Old ancheIO (16 Settembre 2009)

Dawson's Creek?!E' vero!!!Huahuahua...sto ridendo per la prima volta...grazie !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   (ma forse è un riso isterico :carneval

	
	
		
		
	


	






Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Poi va bene usare le parole di altri, ma copiare Dawson's creek mi sembra troppo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> Dawson's Creek?!E' vero!!!Huahuahua...sto ridendo per la prima volta...grazie !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Uguale ...però Joy sta con Peasy...


----------



## Old ancheIO (16 Settembre 2009)

...o con tom cruise... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Uguale ...però Joy sta con Peasy...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> ...o con tom cruise...


 Però resta anima gemella con Dawson...


----------



## Old ancheIO (16 Settembre 2009)

Anche questo mi aveva detto!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! Non avrò beccato l'emulo di dawson?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi sa che devo rivedermi il telefilm...così scopro come finisce la storia... e soprattutto risponderò A TONO, cm una della Creek e non mi farò trattare come una ex del suo creek... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Però resta anima gemella con Dawson...*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> Anche questo mi aveva detto!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! Non avrò beccato l'emulo di dawson?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ops te l'ho già raccontato come finisce...


----------



## Old ancheIO (16 Settembre 2009)

Ora dovrei capire chi è il mio Dawson...non lui...anzi sai che ti dico? Voglio un uomo che non parla come dawson...non parole ma fatti...senza esser più fatta possibilmente... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ops te l'ho già raccontato come finisce...


----------



## Verena67 (16 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Uguale ...però Joy sta con Peasy...




...Pacey....


----------



## Old Confù (16 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> Grazie Aristocat,
> il problema è che io ancora non riesco a pensare a lui come ad un bastardo...penso solo che sia incapace di prendere una risoluzione...e se l'ho lasciato oggi è stato solo perché ieri ho avuto la sensazione che avesse ripreso i contatti con lei...


Eh ma senza palle è peggio che bastardo....in cui si suppone una spiccata personalità, almeno, nel male....

è solo stronzetto di infima categoria!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (16 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> *CONTROVENTO_Eros Ramazzotti*
> 
> *Ancora non lo sai
> Ma qualcosa dentro mi si è spento,
> ...


stupenda canzone....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...Pacey....


Ehm ...però si capiva (il nome fa pena come il personaggio e l'attore... io sono per Dawson).

Ma Dawson aveva 15 e poi cresce fino a poco più di 20.
Tu, AncheIo, devi cercare un uomo ...non un'anima gemella.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ehm ...però si capiva (il nome fa pena come il personaggio e l'attore... io sono per Dawson).
> 
> Ma Dawson aveva 15 e poi cresce fino a poco più di 20.
> Tu, AncheIo, devi cercare un uomo ...non un'anima gemella.


purtroppo l'attore che interpretava DAWSON ha fatto una carriera orrenda, qualche comparsata qua e là.

Invece Joshua Jackson sebbene abbia fallito il grande cinema, oggi è in tv con un prodotto dignitoso come FRINGE.


----------



## Old Mab (17 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ehm ...però si capiva (il nome fa pena come il personaggio e l'attore... *io sono per Dawson*).
> 
> Ma Dawson aveva 15 e poi cresce fino a poco più di 20.
> Tu, AncheIo, devi cercare un uomo ...non un'anima gemella.


 
L'omo più palloso del sistema solare 

	
	
		
		
	


	









w Pacey!!

ps=scusate lo spam


----------



## Lettrice (17 Settembre 2009)

Mab ha detto:


> L'omo più palloso del sistema solare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dawson era pallosissimo, riflessivo fino al vomito... ma Pacey mi sembrava un ribelle senza causa 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Spam, spam, spam!


----------



## Old Airforever (17 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> Care amiche,
> è successo anche a me...lui era ed è sposato...io ero e sono single...
> ho letto un pò di interventi, compresa un' intervista che mi ha fatto riflettere un bel pò...
> oggi l'ho lasciato, dopo sei mesi...lui, cm sembra che facciano tutti, mi ha detto "ti amo" dal primo giorno...mi ha fatto sognare, ha detto di volere dei figli da me e non dalla moglie, ma avremmo dovuto aspettare...che la moglie trovasse un suo equilibrio senza di lui...ei sapeva tutto di noi da pochi giorni dopo che ci siamo messi insieme...ma poi non è andata come volevamo...lui ha cominciato a dire che non poteva fare di più, ha cominciato a trattarmi con sufficiena, a concedermi pochi minuti con il contagocce ed io ho preso la decisione più dolorosa della mia vita: l'ho lasciato pur amandolo ancora...la mia speranza è ora che non avendomi più "a portata di mano" , capisca che non può stare senza di me ed acceleri i tempi di separazione dalla moglie...ma è solo una spernza...di certo so che continuando così avrei fatto del male solo a me stessa...cominciavo a non sentirmi più la sua fidanzata ma la sua amante...quale in effetti sono stata...ma fino ad un mese fa era diverso...noi stavamo aspettando insieme e la sera trascorrevamo ore a chattare e la moglie sapeva benissimo che chattava con me...
> ...


Mi hai fatto ricordare un anno e due mesi della mia vita (ora sono ca@@i tuoi, ancheIO, perchè gli utenti ti linceranno per aver acceso in me questi ricordi... scherzo, naturalmente, tranquilla).
Brutta roba essere single ed amanti di persona, appunto, impegnata. Ne so qualcosa: l'amante single è appunto single... non ha nessuna storia ufficiale in corso e da anima e corpo alla persona che frequenta. Persona che, invece, ha un qualcuno d'ufficiale, che mai (o quasi) lascerà. Si dividerà in due, con l'ufficiale e con noi ma sarà, per questioni tecniche, più del partner ufficiale che nostra. E se non riusciamo a stare nel vero ruolo dell'amante, se incominciano a partire in quinta i sentimenti, se soffriamo per la condivisione... poi son ca@@i amari. Qualcuno più maturo, più esperto m'indicava che non era da farsi, ma...
C'est la vie!
Air


----------



## Old Mab (17 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dawson era pallosissimo, riflessivo fino al vomito... ma Pacey mi sembrava un ribelle senza causa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Non è vero poverino!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









by
comitato del w i pacey orsacchiottosi e incompresi
CWPOI 

	
	
		
		
	


	





spam 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps= AncheIO se le cavolate per alleggerire di infastidiscono smetto subito, il thread è tuo, non me lo dimentico. ma ogni tanto alla fine di una lunga giornata servono anche 2 risate! (questo per essere chiari in questo recente clima infuocatooooooo)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dawson era pallosissimo, riflessivo fino al vomito... ma Pacey mi sembrava un ribelle senza causa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Se trovate un palloso come Dawson di età adeguata passatemi l'indirizzo...


----------



## Old ancheIO (17 Settembre 2009)

Figurati! Fate pure  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   diverte anche me pensare a lui come se fosse Dawson...e cmq quel telefilm, così come beverly hills e l'ultimo THE O.C. li ho sempre visti...quanto mi piacciono ...lo confesso!
P.S. Oggi sono più tranquilla, ma temo d'esserlo solo perché l'ho sentito e per lui sembra nn esser successo nulla...non voglio ricaderci...non voglio...ma lo amo ancora...tanto 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Mab ha detto:


> Non è vero poverino!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (18 Settembre 2009)

non è amore, è ossessione per la dose.


----------



## Old ancheIO (18 Settembre 2009)

Non vedo l'ora di disintossicarmi allora!!!
Ora che non ci vediamo, comincio a rendermi conto della situazione in cui mi ero (sono?) messa...comincio a provare VERGOGNA, ma non per i miei sentimenti ma per come sono stati presi in giro prima da lui e poi da chi, dall'esterno, se n'è reso conto...ed io che volevo proteggere il nostro amore da chi non avrebbe capito...invece il primo a non capire il mio amore è stato proprio lui...se l'avesse fatto non mi avrebbe illuso con i discorsi da dawson per tanto tempo...
Oggi ho capito anche un'altra cosa: io gli ho "fatto compagnia" durante un momento di crisi che non è stato causato da me (x fortuna!) ma che già c'era...una crisi che nulla ha a che vedere con l'amore x me, ma neanche x la moglie...(ahinoi!)...non posso dilungarmi in dettagli, ma vi assicuro che scrivo in base a ciò che ho sentito dire da persone che, a qst punto, lo conoscono meglio di quanto credevo di conoscerlo e che nulla sanno di me...ho scoperto anche di progetti futuri che a me non ha mai confidato... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




VOGLIO DIMENTICARE...e spero tanto che non mi cerchi MAI più...perché sono ancora troppo fragile per spegnere il cel... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




MI VERGOGNO DI AVER CREDUTO ALLE SUE PAROLE... 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Verena67 ha detto:


> non è amore, è ossessione per la dose.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> Non vedo l'ora di disintossicarmi allora!!!
> Ora che non ci vediamo, comincio a rendermi conto della situazione in cui mi ero (sono?) messa...comincio a provare VERGOGNA, ma non per i miei sentimenti ma per come sono stati presi in giro prima da lui e poi da chi, dall'esterno, se n'è reso conto...ed io che volevo proteggere il nostro amore da chi non avrebbe capito...invece il primo a non capire il mio amore è stato proprio lui...se l'avesse fatto non mi avrebbe illuso con i discorsi da dawson per tanto tempo...
> Oggi ho capito anche un'altra cosa: io gli ho "fatto compagnia" durante un momento di crisi che non è stato causato da me (x fortuna!) ma che già c'era...una crisi che nulla ha a che vedere con l'amore x me, ma neanche x la moglie...(ahinoi!)...non posso dilungarmi in dettagli, ma vi assicuro che scrivo in base a ciò che ho sentito dire da persone che, a qst punto, lo conoscono meglio di quanto credevo di conoscerlo e che nulla sanno di me...ho scoperto anche di progetti futuri che a me non ha mai confidato...
> 
> ...


 Quel che non strozza ingrassa ...ovvero è tutta esperienza...


----------



## Old ancheIO (18 Settembre 2009)

Avrei preferito non farla...decisamente...nel giro di pochi mesi ho perso la reputazione! IO! Che non avevo mai neanche guardato ad un raga fidanzato...figuriamoci uno sposato...x me erano del tutto invisibili... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Qst esperienza mi ha fatto perdere la reputazione...CHE VERGOGNA!E come ci credevo! Come me la raccontavo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quel che non strozza ingrassa ...ovvero è tutta esperienza...


----------



## Old ancheIO (20 Settembre 2009)

*Oggi mi sento davvero male...qualcuno mi aiuta?*


----------



## Old Mab (20 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> *Oggi mi sento davvero male...qualcuno mi aiuta?*


 
che è successo AncheIO?


----------



## tinkerbell (20 Settembre 2009)

Cosa hai di diverso dai giorni scorsi? altri pensieri? si è fatto vivo? non ce l afai a stargli lontana? poi passa...se inizi a capire che ogni cosa detta, fatta è stata parte di un film in cui recitavate due copioni di due trame diverse ti passa....quelloc he non ti passa è il tuo modo di sentirti dentro e di relazionarti con l'altro 8ammesso sia sbagliato)... aiuti esternine vengono se dai spunti..... su cosa vuopi riflettere? aiuto generico non ha senso... di cerotti ne è pieno il mondo, e si staccano sempre se la ferità è bagnata!
Che ti passa per la testa?


----------



## Old ancheIO (20 Settembre 2009)

L'ho sentito...è felice nel posto in cui è...io all'improvviso sembro la pagina di un libro che è stata girata in un sol colpo...gli ho fatto in effetti un piacere, dicendogli le cose che gli dissi lasciandolo...sto male perché è arrivata la disillusione: non è corso da me (neanche metaforicamente) come speravo, non mi coinvolge più nei suoi sogni sul futuro...come fece con lei, ora probabilmente fa con me...sotto a chi tocca!Avanti la prossima vittima! Certo qst lo immagino io...ma per come l'ho sentito felice dubito che qst entusiasmo sia solo PER "L'ARIA NUOVA CHE RESPIRA"...lo so che qst mi aiuterà a guarire prima...ma ora mi sento tremendamente male...e penso a quando, stupidamente, per lui non ho dato al mio ex neanche la possibilità di parlare dal vivo...ma che stupida che sono!


tinkerbell ha detto:


> Cosa hai di diverso dai giorni scorsi? altri pensieri? si è fatto vivo? non ce l afai a stargli lontana? poi passa...se inizi a capire che ogni cosa detta, fatta è stata parte di un film in cui recitavate due copioni di due trame diverse ti passa....quelloc he non ti passa è il tuo modo di sentirti dentro e di relazionarti con l'altro 8ammesso sia sbagliato)... aiuti esternine vengono se dai spunti..... su cosa vuopi riflettere? aiuto generico non ha senso... di cerotti ne è pieno il mondo, e si staccano sempre se la ferità è bagnata!
> Che ti passa per la testa?


----------



## Verena67 (20 Settembre 2009)

Dai forza AncheIo ci sono le giornate no, ne avrai altre. Ma fatti forza. Sai anche tu che non c'era futuro. Prometti a te stessa di non sentirlo piu', è il modo piu' sicuro e rapido di guarire.


----------



## Old Mab (20 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> L'ho sentito...è felice nel posto in cui è...io all'improvviso sembro la pagina di un libro che è stata girata in un sol colpo...gli ho fatto in effetti un piacere, dicendogli le cose che gli dissi lasciandolo...sto male perché è arrivata la disillusione: non è corso da me (neanche metaforicamente) come speravo, non mi coinvolge più nei suoi sogni sul futuro...come fece con lei, ora probabilmente fa con me...sotto a chi tocca!Avanti la prossima vittima! Certo qst lo immagino io...ma per come l'ho sentito felice dubito che qst entusiasmo sia solo PER "L'ARIA NUOVA CHE RESPIRA"...lo so che qst mi aiuterà a guarire prima...ma ora mi sento tremendamente male...e penso a quando, stupidamente, per lui non ho dato al mio ex neanche la possibilità di parlare dal vivo...ma che stupida che sono!


 
ancheIO.. si dimostra l'uomo che è, si dimostra come colui che ti ha raccontato negli anni tante tante stupidaggini. tu eri innamorata? e tu eri innamorata di quest'uomo?
se alla prima domanda rispondi di sì non vergognartene, da parte tua c'è stato un sentimento sincero, e di quel che hai dato non devi rimproverarti nulla. alla seconda domanda pensaci bene.. eri innamorata di quest'uomo o dell'immagine che ti eri fatta di lui?!?
alla fine non è l'uomo con cui hai condiviso questo tempo, se ci pensi bene, l'immagine dell'uomo che si strugge d'amore per te, costretto dal destino a sposarsi l'arpia moglie che da principio non ama è assurda, e lui o è uno strunz patentato, o lo mettiamo in lista per un tso (trattamento sanitario obbligatorio) già da domani mattina.
Tu probabilmente cercavi l'amore e hai spalancato le braccia a questa fiaba credendoci davvero.
adesso basta pensare a lui, basta colpevolezzarti, basta tirarti le mazzate sulla testa! che tempo a da te??
prendi il cellulare non per chiamare lui, chiama un'amica, un amico, e decidi cosa fare stasera, fatti un bagno rilassante, mettiti carina, o se non ti va fai qualcosa per te, una di quelle cose che a prescindere da lui, sai che ti fanno stare bene.
E poi.. basta rispondergli al telefono, che il suo tenersi in contatto è un modo logorante per dirti un giorno una frasina smielosa e ricominciare la tresca senza cambiare un bel niente. Alla fine dei conti.. lo vuoi come amico?? rifletti sul concetto di amicizia.. io sceglierei qualcosa di meglio. Lo vuoi indietro come uomo? ..ora che sai che cosa è??! o speri di svegliarti un giorno e scoprire che le cose sono andate così perchè lui è stato rapito dagli alieni e poverino non è colpa sua??
Riprenditi la tua vita, il tuo tempo non regalarlo a questi pensieri. cosa danno al cinema stasera?? magari oggi il film non lo apprezzerai a pieno, ma giorno dopo giorno tornerai in carreggiata. coraggio!!!


----------



## Verena67 (20 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> Avrei preferito non farla...decisamente...nel giro di pochi mesi ho perso la reputazione! IO! Che non avevo mai neanche guardato ad un raga fidanzato...figuriamoci uno sposato...x me erano del tutto invisibili...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ci sta che uno sia deluso di se medesimo, MA non devi rendere conto A NESSUNO delle tue scelte.

Questo non dimenticarlo mai!!


----------



## Old ancheIO (20 Settembre 2009)

Grazie Mab, ma per questioni lavorative dovrò vederlo e sentirlo ancora...certo non di sabato o di domenica...e allora mi chiedo: "come cavolo faccio a dimenticarlo se inevitabilmente devo vederlo e sentirlo?"...mi fa male la sua felicità snza di me...non me lo aspettavo proprio... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 è ovvio che mi ero innamorata dell'immagine che mi ero fatta di lui...ma è ancora difficile scindere sentimentalmente quell'immagine dalla persona reale...al momento mi sembra impossibile...o meglio è possibile ma fa un male cane...ad uscire, beh...ogni tanto esco...ma ho perso l'entusiasmo di fare qualunque cosa...vorrei svegliarmi e pensare che lui non cè mai stato nella mia vita...


Mab ha detto:


> ancheIO.. si dimostra l'uomo che è, si dimostra come colui che ti ha raccontato negli anni tante tante stupidaggini. tu eri innamorata? e tu eri innamorata di quest'uomo?
> se alla prima domanda rispondi di sì non vergognartene, da parte tua c'è stato un sentimento sincero, e di quel che hai dato non devi rimproverarti nulla. alla seconda domanda pensaci bene.. eri innamorata di quest'uomo o dell'immagine che ti eri fatta di lui?!?
> alla fine non è l'uomo con cui hai condiviso questo tempo, se ci pensi bene, l'immagine dell'uomo che si strugge d'amore per te, costretto dal destino a sposarsi l'arpia moglie che da principio non ama è assurda, e lui o è uno strunz patentato, o lo mettiamo in lista per un tso (trattamento sanitario obbligatorio) già da domani mattina.
> Tu probabilmente cercavi l'amore e hai spalancato le braccia a questa fiaba credendoci davvero.
> ...


----------



## Old Mab (20 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> Grazie Mab, ma per questioni lavorative dovrò vederlo e sentirlo ancora...certo non di sabato o di domenica...e allora mi chiedo: "come cavolo faccio a dimenticarlo se inevitabilmente devo vederlo e sentirlo?"...mi fa male la sua felicità snza di me...non me lo aspettavo proprio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Devi vederlo e sentirlo per lavoro?? parlate di lavoro allora. appena esce dall'argomento chiudi il telefono, o invitalo ad uscire cortesemente dal tuo ufficio. Se hai deciso di chiudere chiudi, non dargli la possibilità di parlarti di se stesso, che diritto ha lui adesso, dopo che con le dichiarazioni d'amore imperituro che ti ha fatto ti ha relegata ad amante e non ti ha scelta, di venirti a raccontare quanto è felice??! Nessuno.
Ci credo che non hai entusiasmo per fare le cose, sei ancora proiettata verso la speanza che cada un meteorite dal cielo e ti cambi la situazione!
Piano piano.. non è che ti devi andare a sballare, ti dico solo di coccolarti un po', di cercare di fare le cose che ti piacciono: sei appassionata di sport? la domenica vai a farti una corsa al parco. sei appassionata di film? riprendi in mano le vecchie videocassette dei tuoi film preferiti mentre sul divano ti mangi un gelato (dai che gli strappi alla regola si fanno, un gelato ci sta la domenica!), ti piacciono gli animali? vai a fare la volontaria al canile per aiutarli a portare a fare due passi quei poveri canini abbandonati. eccetera eccetera eccetera. piano piano, una cosa alla volta, pensando a te. quel che fa lui.. sono cavoli di sua moglie adesso, se ha bisogno della stampella emotiva consigliagli di cominciare a chattare su qualche sito di incontri.


----------



## Old ancheIO (20 Settembre 2009)

Questa frase la scrivo e l' appendo nella stanza! Lui non tornerà con la moglie come non tornerà con me...per quanto mi riguarda ho capito che sono servita solo ad ammazzare la noia quotidiana, in attesa di vedere i posti splendidi dov'è ora...se torna non è per me e qst è chiaro a prescindere...della mia sofferenza non ne ha proprio voluto sapere...una scusa banale e mi ha salutato...ma che stupidaaaaaaaaaa!!! Son solo servita ad ammazzare la noia...sono stata un passaggio (in tutti i sensi!) piacevole del suo percorso di leggerezza, bellezza, "felicitezza" e "cazzatezza"...della sua vita da Egoista...


Mab ha detto:


> Devi vederlo e sentirlo per lavoro?? parlate di lavoro allora. appena esce dall'argomento chiudi il telefono, o invitalo ad uscire cortesemente dal tuo ufficio. Se hai deciso di chiudere chiudi, non dargli la possibilità di parlarti di se stesso, *che diritto ha lui adesso, dopo che con le dichiarazioni d'amore imperituro che ti ha fatto ti ha relegata ad amante e non ti ha scelta, di venirti a raccontare quanto è felice??! Nessuno.*
> Ci credo che non hai entusiasmo per fare le cose, sei ancora proiettata verso la speanza che cada un meteorite dal cielo e ti cambi la situazione!
> Piano piano.. non è che ti devi andare a sballare, ti dico solo di coccolarti un po', di cercare di fare le cose che ti piacciono: sei appassionata di sport? la domenica vai a farti una corsa al parco. sei appassionata di film? riprendi in mano le vecchie videocassette dei tuoi film preferiti mentre sul divano ti mangi un gelato (dai che gli strappi alla regola si fanno, un gelato ci sta la domenica!), ti piacciono gli animali? vai a fare la volontaria al canile per aiutarli a portare a fare due passi quei poveri canini abbandonati. eccetera eccetera eccetera. piano piano, una cosa alla volta, pensando a te. quel che fa lui.. sono cavoli di sua moglie adesso, se ha bisogno della stampella emotiva consigliagli di cominciare a chattare su qualche sito di incontri.


----------



## Old Mab (20 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> Questa frase la scrivo e l' appendo nella stanza! Lui non tornerà con la moglie come non tornerà con me...per quanto mi riguarda ho capito che sono servita solo ad ammazzare la noia quotidiana, in attesa di vedere i posti splendidi dov'è ora...se torna non è per me e qst è chiaro a prescindere...della mia sofferenza non ne ha proprio voluto sapere...una scusa banale e mi ha salutato...ma che stupidaaaaaaaaaa!!! Son solo servita ad ammazzare la noia...sono stata un passaggio (in tutti i sensi!) piacevole del suo percorso di leggerezza, bellezza, "felicitezza" e "cazzatezza"...della sua vita da Egoista...


 
Ok, bene, capito questo............

cosa pensi di fare per migliorare questa tua domenica bestiale??
cominciamo ad essere propositive, e non importa darsi troppe mazzate dandosi di stupida, anche queste esperienze ci insegnano qualcosa, adesso ti conosci un po' di più, quando la cosa sarà meno fresca potrai riflettere su cosa poter trarre di buono da questa esperienza. 
ora cerchiamo di concentrarsi sulle piccole cose quotidiane, di fare un piccolo passettino ogni giorno. che prevede il menù??
Forza ancheIO!!!


----------



## Old ancheIO (20 Settembre 2009)

Prevede...che spero di riuscire a vedere un'amica a cui, ovviamente, non potrò raccontare nulla...xké di qst storia non ne sa niente nessuno...ma forse una passeggiata all'aperto da sola potrei farla...magari riesco a vedere a distanza le cose accadute...leggere o guardare film? mah...riesco a trovare riferimenti a noi due anche se guardo i puffi o indiana jones o se leggo alice nel paese delle meraviglie...


Mab ha detto:


> Ok, bene, capito questo............
> 
> cosa pensi di fare per migliorare questa tua domenica bestiale??
> cominciamo ad essere propositive, e non importa darsi troppe mazzate dandosi di stupida, anche queste esperienze ci insegnano qualcosa, adesso ti conosci un po' di più, quando la cosa sarà meno fresca potrai riflettere su cosa poter trarre di buono da questa esperienza.
> ...


----------



## Old Mab (20 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> Prevede...che spero di riuscire a vedere un'amica a cui, ovviamente, non potrò raccontare nulla...xké di qst storia non ne sa niente nessuno...ma forse una passeggiata all'aperto da sola potrei farla...magari riesco a vedere a distanza le cose accadute...leggere o guardare film? mah...riesco a trovare riferimenti a noi due anche se guardo i puffi o indiana jones o se leggo alice nel paese delle meraviglie...


 
Mi sembra un buon programma vedere un'amica e farsi una passeggiata. Non importa se l'amica non sa niente, ci pensi anche troppo a mr strunzman, dille magari che sei in un momento no per non dover essere costretta a fingere un'euforia che non provi, e cerca di svagarti. 
Adesso stacco un po', che sto scoppiando dal mal di testa.. accidenti a questo tempo ballerino!!






   a dopo, spero!


----------



## Bruja (20 Settembre 2009)

*AncheIO*

Sai, non vorrei fare la Cassandra della situazione ma, per bene che stia dov'é, io aspetterei a pensare che abbia trovato la sua dimensione perfetta.
Uno come lui potrebbe anche, dopo il periodo sabbatico di felicità esotica, pensare ad un rientro prudente dove, alla fine, sa che potrà appoggiare le stanche membra...
La faccio corta, questo cerca sempre delle stampelle a cui appoggiarsi facendo finta che é lui a reggerle.
Opinione personalissima ed opinabile, ma quel che ho letto e che tu hai descrittofino ad ora, me ne convince con una certa ragionevolezza.
Insomma ti sei tolta di torno una zecca sentimentale, e speriamo che se la sia tolta "definitivamente" anche la moglie.... chi é congenitamente strumentale, lo é con tutti, e vale anche per la sua attuale e "felicissima" situazione!!! 
Bruja


----------



## Old ancheIO (20 Settembre 2009)

E sapessi come ci riesce bene...lo so che tornerà...in tutti i sensi ma io per allora voglio averlo dimenticato...e in generale sono stanca del fatto che la mia felicità dipenda da lui...avrei dovuto chiudere quando una volta vidi con quale freddezza rispondeva al tel a lei...la stava tradendo...anche se eravamo semplicemente a parlare...perché con me avrebbe dovuto avere un comportamento più affettuoso? Sono una stupida...ed ora vivo come in un incubo...ma è solo colpa mia...avrei dovuto dire "lascia lei" e poi mi sarei resa conto della sua pochezza nel non lasciarla senza xò soffrire, senza cominciare nulla...riuscii solo a dirgli "io non divento l'amante di nessuno"...e poi mi feci convincere dai tempi tecnici che dovevano passare...ecco come sono passati: gli ho fatto compagnia in una delle tante crisi che ha avuto (crisi di egoismo)...ora non servo più...ARRIVEDERCI E NIENTE GRAZIE...


Bruja ha detto:


> Sai, non vorrei fare la Cassandra della situazione ma, per bene che stia dov'é, io aspetterei a pensare che abbia trovato la sua dimensione perfetta.
> Uno come lui potrebbe anche, dopo il periodo sabbatico di felicità esotica, pensare ad un rientro prudente dove, alla fine, sa che potrà appoggiare le stanche membra...
> La faccio corta, *questo cerca sempre delle stampelle a cui appoggiarsi facendo finta che é lui a reggerle.*
> Opinione personalissima ed opinabile, ma quel che ho letto e che tu hai descrittofino ad ora, me ne convince con una certa ragionevolezza.
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (21 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> E sapessi come ci riesce bene...lo so che tornerà...in tutti i sensi ma io per allora voglio averlo dimenticato...e in generale sono stanca del fatto che la mia felicità dipenda da lui...*avrei dovuto chiudere quando una volta vidi con quale freddezza rispondeva al tel a lei..*....


 
è proprio un atteggiamento del genere che mi ha salvata, le amiche qui  lo sanno. 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Che uomo è uno che mente con tanta freddezza e nonchalance alla moglie nel mentre che affetta sentimenti ETERNI E NOBILI con un'altra donna?!


----------



## Old ancheIO (21 Settembre 2009)

"Può anche accadere che con una persona proprio non si va più d'accordo" questo mi dicevo...EVIDENTEMENTE MI SBAGLIAVO...oggi ho la sensazione di aver fatto un passettino in avanti...sxiamo bene...voi però sostenetemi!


Verena67 ha detto:


> è proprio un atteggiamento del genere che mi ha salvata, le amiche qui lo sanno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (21 Settembre 2009)

Non è questione di non andare d'accordo, è questione di rispetto.

Io con mio marito ci litigo ogni tanto, e vivaddio, ma ho sempre avuto chiara la distinzione tra il contrasto - anche duro - e la bugia e la mancanza di rispetto!!!

Perché di questo si tratta, quando menti a tua moglie/marito: di una grave e imperdonabile mancanza di rispetto.

E' questo che ferisce il tradito. Non il fatto che l'altro si innamori di un'altra persona. Ok, è doloroso, ma è umano.

Feriscono i sotterfugi, le piccole viltà, di cui sono intessute le storie adulterine.

Vai in un hotel?

Raccontati pure che è per AMMORE; ma è e resta la cosa piu' squallida del mondo.


----------

